# My new McClung



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So since throwing down my deposit back in May and waiting patiently for Don McClung #49 to come to life it has finally begun...








In another 3-5 weeks it should be ready to go to Spectrum and then the trail hopefully before the snow gets to deep! I am off to see if Shelman has started my wheels. I am trying to document as much of the build as I can and will post photos as they come up.

Cheers, P.T.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

Wow. I knew Don was old-school, but brazing parts by heating them with wood stove is... Neanderthal!

Bonus points for the 'Stone Light empties!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

OH! Yay! Keep posting to this thread, eh? Excited to see it develop. McClung is verrrry high on my 'lottery' list.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

I second what Martini posted.....


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I love plate forks. Those bikes are sweet!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I will try to get some updated photos this weekend, I've been working overtime to pay for this so I haven't had a chance to take photos for a bit... If you have a chance to visit Salida anytime soon you should, the trails are in great shape and the Aspens are going off!
PO
PT


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

I love that old motorbike style he uses. Does he have a website? How much do they cost? ("If you have to ask . . ." is true in this case)


----------



## slingshot (Nov 21, 2005)

this one costs $750,000


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

That doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## 29bri (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow,

Can't wait to see the end result. Keep the pics coming.

Brian


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A quick update My Fork is mostly done and Don is started on the main triangle...










Also I stopped by Sub Culture Cyclery and Jason laced up my wheel set.





































So day after tomorrow we are of to Utah for a quick white rim trip and I am hoping when I return I can get a few photos of the frame starting to come together...

Cheers
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

My buddy Joel just got his built and I don't think he'll mind if I post a picture here.



















Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

hmm. maybe I should just put my name on his list...

Thanks for the update pt.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

It is almost looking like a bicycle now!










The chain stays are bent and ready for the dropouts...



















So maybe this week the whole diamond will come together!

Cheers,

P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Getting close Don said possibly by the weekend!










and then its off to Spectrum for color...
 
P.T.


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

A True Colorado Native!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

sevencycle said:


> A True Colorado Native!!!!!!!!


Me, (most of) my bikes and my kids...:thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

the last few details



















:thumbsup:


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in love with this thread, and maybe Don McClung a little, too.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ptwood's bike is giving me FT wood.


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the old Keystone beer can crunched up in the corner of the first picture. Its the sign of a true master craftsman. These bikes are amazing..... I would love to own one of these bad boys.

Congrats on your new rig.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Mock-up a bit more polishing and then off to the springs for color...



















That maybe it for the pictures for a few weeks until it comes back all zinc yellow and oyster white ...

https://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/spwdesign.php?section=bp&sectionpicture=1&fadeOut=false&whichPic=1&onEnterFrame=[type+Function]&fadeIn=false

 
P.T.


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

That should be a pretty classy color combo for sure. Make sure to get it posted up when you finally get it. I hate it when these awesome build threads die...


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

are you planning to do the typical mcclung bar setup? i've often dreamed of a mcclung with dirt drops...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm going pretty traditional all the way around, although I agree drop bars could be sweet.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

Amazing!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

*built!*

I drove down to the Springs on Thursday and picked up my freshly painted Bike!! Thanks to JT and Liz at Spectrum for getting it done so fast and the awesome job.
Friday Jason down at Subculture Cyclery help me scrap together a bottom bracket, cranks, a stem and tires to use until the ones he ordered for me arrive. Then he pressed the headset in and put the bottom bracket and cranks on for me, after that it was off to my living room for a few beers and some assembly... this morning I took the nearly built bike down to Dons shop to get the final seat tube fitting done. 
Right after that I headed up to ride Cottonwood it was better than I could have ever hoped!
So here you go... and yes I know the tires are on backwards, you know a few beers pressure to finish and get to Anna's halloween party etc. I'll fix that tonight.

getting close...










done, post ride this afternoon





































holes for the head badge when it arrives...





































and all cleaned up and ready for tomorrow










Next week the rest of my parts should be here and hopefully I will have settled on a stem size.

I really need to thank Don McClung for sharing his incredible knowledge on an amazingly wide range of topics from bikes and bike history to brazing and blacksmithing and a hundred other topics.

I will post pictures when I get my parts on and when the head badge shows up.

Cheers and thanks for looking,

P.T.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

16.5" chainstays??

looks purtiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

yes 16.5" chainstays 40.5 inch wheelbase...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

That is just so damned good looking. Just looks _right_. Ride the hell out of it, eh?


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

My bike is all of a sudden looking like crap.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful craftsmanship and paint. Very unique lines, not sure if its my cup of tea.


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful bike, indeed...just a little curious as to why the platforms? All (three) photos I've seen of McClung's have had platform pedals. Got me thinking of changing out my clipless & trying some nice platforms.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

luckylarue said:


> Beautiful bike, indeed...just a little curious as to why the platforms? All (three) photos I've seen of McClung's have had platform pedals. Got me thinking of changing out my clipless & trying some nice platforms.


Pretty steep hills around here so tennis shoes are easier on the hike a bike sections, it is traditional as well although most around here have broken form the helmetless tradition:eekster:

Cheers 
P.T.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Another beautiful bike from Salida.



ptwood said:


> Pretty steep hills around here so tennis shoes are easier on the hike a bike sections, it is traditional as well although most around here have broken form the helmetless tradition:eekster:
> 
> Cheers
> P.T.


You should post some photos of properly attired McClung riders.


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey I have a question. I was out in Colorado Springs about three years back and saw my first two McClungs before I had ever even heard of them. It was at Brians Bicycle Repair. It is right down by the train depot right next door to Charmichael Training Systems. One thing I've noticed on all of or most of the bikes are Mavic Open Pro rims being used and either Shimano DX pedals or just nice flats. The V-brake thing is perfectly understandable, but I'd like to be clued in on what the deal was with these common details.

I'll have to grab my old computer to post some pics of those two older machines.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

ia_ss157 said:


> Hey I have a question. I was out in Colorado Springs about three years back and saw my first two McClungs before I had ever even heard of them. It was at Brians Bicycle Repair. It is right down by the train depot right next door to Charmichael Training Systems. One thing I've noticed on all of or most of the bikes are Mavic Open Pro rims being used and either Shimano DX pedals or just nice flats. The V-brake thing is perfectly understandable, but I'd like to be clued in on what the deal was with these common details.
> 
> I'll have to grab my old computer to post some pics of those two older machines.


The yeah the Open Pros are what almost everyone I know is running on their Don, lite, narrow and not to expensive. Plus if your brakes wear through them in a year you know your getting out enough  . The flats for comfort, and steep hills...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

ia_ss157 said:


> Hey I have a question. I was out in Colorado Springs about three years back and saw my first two McClungs before I had ever even heard of them. It was at Brians Bicycle Repair. It is right down by the train depot right next door to Charmichael Training Systems. One thing I've noticed on all of or most of the bikes are Mavic Open Pro rims being used and either Shimano DX pedals or just nice flats. The V-brake thing is perfectly understandable, but I'd like to be clued in on what the deal was with these common details.
> 
> I'll have to grab my old computer to post some pics of those two older machines.


This interview from 2004 provides a bit of insight - http://www.dirtrag.com/print/article.php?ID=633&category=web-only


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. That is some good info. I definitely always liked my old 517's for holding a true forever even with revolution spokes. I still can't imagine going back to my flat pedals though. 

By the way I love the look of the bike! I have never really liked the look of the cruiser style frames, but McClung definitely captures a piece of nostalgia for when I first started riding. I know that was only 1998 but mountain biking had such a different feel back then at least for me.

Thanks for the article as well. I think that good old Don might be a little more modern in his thinking than he figures. Being a mechanic the last thing I want to do when I get off work is get on my bike and realize I need a new chain, cassette or that it has been 150 hours of riding since I overhauled my fork and it feels like crap.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

A truly wonderful machine. Enjoy it!


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

This is indeed an amazing beautiful and interesting bike. The story is great. Don is definitely one of the interesting builders for me. Enjoy the ride and I never get enough of these pictures. So more please....


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Last Saturday #49s first Bear Creek ride, I'm sill sportin the Halloween comb over!



















Yeah that is Micheal Phelps.

Have I mentioned how much fun this thing is to ride? Wow...


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

What... a McClung with no kickstand and coaster brake. Whats the world coming too


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey PT, beautiful looking frame. How about a nice detailed ride report?  I'd be most interested in how it feels in tight and technical conditions compared to a traditional diamond frame bike. Any standover issues at all?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never figured this out... Anyway, my original post got stuck somewhere in the middle of the thread... yesterday! My question for you was about standover and how it handles tight and technical singletrack? It's a beauty by the way!


----------



## PBR Streetgang (Feb 9, 2008)

al415 said:


> I've never figured this out... Anyway, my original post got stuck somewhere in the middle of the thread... yesterday! My question for you was about standover and how it handles tight and technical singletrack? It's a beauty by the way!


Switch to "linear mode" (see upper right of page) and you'll see both of your posts at the bottom of the page.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I've never figured this out... Anyway, my original post got stuck somewhere in the middle of the thread... yesterday! My question for you was about standover and how it handles tight and technical singletrack? It's a beauty by the way!


Yes you are correct the stand over is fairly tight, although it has not been a problem so far. From a technical point of view I am sure there is a reason for the high stand over either raising the head tube or lowering the seat stays(?), I will have to ask Don about that. As for how it rides, I haven't ridden a standard diamond frame in years (93 stumpjumper M2(3?) ) so not sure I can give you a fair comparison, the other Mt. bikes I ride currently are a Yeti 575 and ASX, as well I am not the best at descriptive writing sooo, with those qualifiers I will try to answer your questions from the original post.

Climbing, one word WOW, fast, efficient, really locked to the ground I am enjoying going uphill as much as I every have. The 32-18 is a bit much on really steep hills but I will be going to a 32-20 soon and hope to build a bit more power in to my legs.

Descending, again WOW I assumed that going from my 575 to fully rigid I would slow down on the descents, I was wrong, while I am not able to just mindlessly bomb straight down the hills anymore #49 is so tight and quick to react that finding the smooth fast line is not only no problem but what I want to do. I guess the best analogy is that it is like it is on rails or perhaps like carving turns on groomers skiing. It is however just about always ready to punish me for not paying attention, It definitely rewards with amazing precision and flow.

Cross country, on flat to rolling terrain I feel like I am flying I simple can't get enough it just feels great, I have a hard time stopping,

Off the top of my head I can count ten friends that I really respect as Cyclists that own Don Bikes. The one common thread I always heard from them when asking about their Dons was once I got my own I would get it and I guess that is the best description I have heard yet. It truly is a whole other experience that I really was not expecting to be as good as it is...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

OMG! Thank you, I've been on this site for years and the threads have always bothered me. Don't know why I never bothered to RTFM, living up to my handle I guess.....



PBR Streetgang said:


> Switch to "linear mode" (see upper right of page) and you'll see both of your posts at the bottom of the page.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Noobie question here. What is the piece of tube that goes from the front axles to the top of the headtube?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> Off the top of my head I can count ten friends that I really respect as Cyclists that own Don Bikes. The one common thread I always heard from them when asking about their Dons was once I got my own I would get it and I guess that is the best description I have heard yet. It truly is a whole other experience that I really was not expecting to be as good as it is... P.T.


You're a better writer than you give yourself credit for. Thanks for taking the time. I've sent a letter to Don, we'll see how it goes. I've been singlespeed only, in the woods, for a while now. My regular ride is a 96 Bontrager. I drank the big wheeled kool-aid a while back and bought a haro mary ss. I gave the Mary away and started shopping nice custom frames. Since I've become enamored of the cruiser style bike my main concern is whether or not they have to compromise the handling of the bicycle in any way to allow for the right "look". I doubt guys like McClung and Tony Pereira would allow form to dominate function in such a way, but it's something that has been on my mind. Thanks again, and you should keep this thread alive for as long as possible: "Cleaned # 49" "Put air in tires"&#8230;

PS Hey PBR' thank you!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Talk to them...*

I went through this a year ago; wondering whether the vanity of a custom cruiser style frame would translate to a bike I'd love to look at but wouldn't ride. I looked long and hard at Retrotec, Don and Tony's work. It wasn't until I spoke with Tony that I actually made my decision. To begin with I preferred the form of Don's and Tony's bike relative to Curtis'. I ultimately opted to have Tony do the build for a couple of reasons primarily related to options.

First, I really like the lug work that Tony does on the middle tube, not to mention the internal hose routing, and from a performance point of view, the discs. Tony has been great to work with, very thorough, always answered my (sometime ignorant) questions. The hardest part is the wait. The actual build has gone quickly once my name popped up in the queue and the bike is currently at the paint shop with delivery anticipated around Thanksgiving.

BTW-The original is Tony's personal bike so I'm sure he could describe in detail the handling characteristics relative to a typical frame. I believe mine is only the second one he has ever built and I can't wait to get my hands on it.

Good Luck.

TCN


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Timmy, you'll have to start a "My new Pereira" thread when it arrives!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

p nut said:


> Noobie question here. What is the piece of tube that goes from the front axles to the top of the headtube?


Ahh yes the struts, as I understand it, because Don uses a fork tube designed for road bikes and puts a pretty radical bend close to the bottom (for flex and vibration dampening) the struts become useful for extra reinforcement, plus they look sweet. Of course For the real scoop you would have to ask Don.

Cheers
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

a few more pictures...

this weekend high above Salida looking for a new winter loop...










Today after a quick late afternoon Silvercreek Rainbow in the mud and snow...










and with #49s friend #14(13)...










Cheers,
P.T.

ps Timmy looking forward to seeing pic of your new ride.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> You're a better writer than you give yourself credit for. Thanks for taking the time. I've sent a letter to Don, we'll see how it goes. I've been singlespeed only, in the woods, for a while now. My regular ride is a 96 Bontrager. I drank the big wheeled kool-aid a while back and bought a haro mary ss. I gave the Mary away and started shopping nice custom frames. Since I've become enamored of the cruiser style bike my main concern is whether or not they have to compromise the handling of the bicycle in any way to allow for the right "look". I doubt guys like McClung and Tony Pereira would allow form to dominate function in such a way, but it's something that has been on my mind. Thanks again, and you should keep this thread alive for as long as possible: "Cleaned # 49" "Put air in tires"&#8230;
> 
> PS Hey PBR' thank you!


al415 I really don't think you can go wrong with one of Dons bikes as for handling and performance what more can I say I think my Yeti 575 is going up for sale....

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pictures. My trails are dark, wet and covered in leaves at this time of year. Not that I'm complaining. 

Hey someone earlier in the thread asked for pictures of properly attired McClung riders, I agree. I've just started wearing vintage wool knickers (like golfers and XC skiiers used to wear). They are perfect at this time of year: Wool, short, not skin-tight and with a pair of bike shorts underneath they are very comfortable. Anyway.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Oh and one more thing...*

Do you have a picture of the headbadge yet?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Do you have a picture of the headbadge yet?


I have seen the drawing, pretty much the same as his t-shirt (a pretty rare commodity) if I can get a photo i will post it.

Cheers,

P.T. 
ps we have a pretty good size rally of folks riding dons going on a mini epic tomorrow so I will try for the photo of those with proper attire.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Geez, I miss....*

Colorado.

Seeing that bike in the context of those "hills" makes me very jealous.

As for the Pereira, absolutely. Although it is going to start out life geared (yeah, yeah sacrilege I know). So maybe on the 29er page. Regardless, I'll be certain to post a few.

BTW. I'd love to see lots of bits from the "mini epic". I never get enough of these bikes.

TCn


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Timmy said:


> Colorado.
> 
> Seeing that bike in the context of those "hills" makes me very jealous.
> 
> ...


The closest I have made it to CO, is New Mexico. The army used to send me to the desert there in the 1990's. I've always had an affinity for the place though... Yeah these bikes, and Tony's Pereira's bike, combined with the Colorado backdrop just make me feel good about mountain biking in general. I have no problem with gears, shoot me a PM when you start your 29er thread (I don't get over to that forum much)... As for the pictures of the mini-epic, it's been a day. I'm thinking bear attack or avalanche.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

No bear attack or avalanche mostly bad weather everyone but Matt and I wimped out and it was way to cold to take pictures but non the less a great bike ride was had. I did go into one corner a bit hot near the end of our ride and went down HARD #49 suffered her first scratch and I bent a brake lever but it was a pretty worth crash so I can accept the minor cosmetic damage.
The weather is looking much better for tomorrow so hopefully a more fully documented adventure will ensue. 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pereira Teaser*

Tony Picked it up from paint yesterday.

It is perfect. The link to his photos is below.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pereiracycles/sets/72157609680893487/


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Tony Picked it up from paint yesterday.
> 
> It is perfect. The link to his photos is below.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pereiracycles/sets/72157609680893487/


Damn thats lovely! Amazing colour, great forks...makes me want to build another bike! Be sure to post some complete pics ASAP.

SSP


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

I love this thread. Showing the most beautiful bikes around. Keep them coming.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*More hand made goodness.*



Timmy said:


> Tony Picked it up from paint yesterday. It is perfect. The link to his photos is below.


That's stunning. Tony really is a craftsman in the truest sense. This is my all time favorite MTBR thread! May it live forever


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Tony Picked it up from paint yesterday.
> 
> It is perfect. The link to his photos is below.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pereiracycles/sets/72157609680893487/


A beauty indeed and the King BB wow I'm thinkin #49 would love that bit of jewelry!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW! McClung and Pereira make some of the most amazing bikes in the world! Keep this fantastic thread going!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks All!*

I'm incredibly pleased with the way the frame, fork and stem turned out. Tony really out did himself on this build. Definitely worth the wait.

Both of these builders are exceptional in their own right and it's great to see the bikes side by side in the same thread. While the frames have a similar form they each have distinctive personalities.

I'm going to be completing the build and will be certain to post images of the final product once completed.

Thanks again,

TCN


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A few pics from Saturdays ride...

Near the Top of Cottonwood with Methodist in the back ground










About to start the fun part of Cottonwood. Still looking across the valley at Methodist mtn.










Looking at Salida from the north side of the valley










Looking at the second half of the ride about halfway up the mountain across the valley










The fellows waiting for me at the top of Bear creek and the start of the Rainbow trail, 3 McClungs,1 Black Sheep, 1 Pereira, and a couple of Jamises










Matt sporting the Classic look










And looking the other way across the valley from the south, pretty much all downhill home from here


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Nice...*

That looks like a fun time. I've started to gather parts for my Don bike. I picked up a set of Phil Wood SS hubs the other day. Guess I need to source some Open Pros now...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So #49 got out with #10 and #46 for a loop this weekend ....




























got to love ski season in central Colorado


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Don should have my deposit by now. I doubt there are too many of them here in the East. When I rode yesterday there was snow on either side of the trail and nice frozen mud underneath my tires.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet bikes and ride shots!

Question for all you McClung owners: Almost every McClung I've ever seen posted has flats on it. Were you running flats before your got your bike from Don or is it something that just goes with the bike so well that you switched after getting your McClung? Just wondering?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

CJones said:


> Sweet bikes and ride shots!
> 
> Question for all you McClung owners: Almost every McClung I've ever seen posted has flats on it. Were you running flats before your got your bike from Don or is it something that just goes with the bike so well that you switched after getting your McClung? Just wondering?


I have flats on my Yeti ASX and clipless on my 575 so I had been going back and forth for a while but on the Don it really goes to tradition and I think the ribbing you might get if you put clipless on one. Other than that it is nice if you have to get off and hike to have tennis shoes on, but that doesn't happen very often ...
We had a great ride up Bear Creek to the Rainbow today with heavy snow just at the end so maybe the last loop up there this season. Powder tomorrow? It's tough to find time to work around here.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*A few non-traditionals*

just for fun...

TCN

PS. love the knickers. I'm waiting for a three pin binding to appear on the flats for winter.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I believe Don has started my seat tube / bottom bracket. I've got plenty of time, but I'm at a bit of a loss about what colors to go with.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I believe Don has started my seat tube / bottom bracket. I've got plenty of time, but I'm at a bit of a loss about what colors to go with.


That's a tough one I spent a lot of time looking at old bikes hoping for inspiration. I will try and get by the shop and see if I can't get a picture of the progress up here for you.

Cheers P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> That's a tough one I spent a lot of time looking at old bikes hoping for inspiration. I will try and get by the shop and see if I can't get a picture of the progress up here for you.
> Cheers P.T.


That would be brilliant. I imagine it adds an entirely different dimension to the custom build experience if you can hang out in the builder's shop!

As for colors. I keep going back and forth. I imagine I'll narrow it down eventually...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> just for fun...
> 
> TCN
> 
> PS. love the knickers. I'm waiting for a three pin binding to appear on the flats for winter.


#41 I think, those crazy kids from Texas....


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

three Don's in one spot. I think I'm going to faint.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

damn that cream front red rear one is noice...all nice!


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Mcclung = My new obsession


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Help with colors...*

I don't know if this will help, but it was useful for me. Below is a link to Curtis Inglis' (Retrotec) flickr site. He has a great eye for color in these retro point masking formats. Browse through his sets. There are some great things in there.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Enjoy,

TCN


----------



## Mr. DiCenso (Jul 15, 2008)

All you McClung riders are badasses. I would never think of riding a full stiffy on anything but road. How do you fare trying to stay on the bike during the really bumpy downhills, with just platform pedals?!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Probably the same way these guys did:









^^stolen^^ from seekay's website. Visit it. http://www.sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/mtbwelcome.htm

//on with the McClung show!


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. DiCenso said:


> All you McClung riders are badasses. I would never think of riding a full stiffy on anything but road. How do you fare trying to stay on the bike during the really bumpy downhills, with just platform pedals?!


True suspension has been around for less than 20 years, bicycles have been around for ??????


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

~martini~ said:


> Probably the same way these guys did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Marty! Even if you done stoled it...

I rode Pearl a buncha times when I lived there in the '90s. Most often it was ridden with a group on our 'regular' mtb's, but I did it once on a Scorcher and that changed my view of the 'early adopters' quite a bit. After that ride I understood why they self-medicated before every ride, and had safety meetings after every climb... 

Say Marty--speaking of McClungs--send me an email when you get the chance...

info at lacemine29 dot com.

Cheers,

MC


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Timmy said:


> I don't know if this will help, but it was useful for me. Below is a link to Curtis Inglis' (Retrotec) flickr site. He has a great eye for color in these retro point masking formats. Browse through his sets. There are some great things in there.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/
> 
> ...


Cheers Timmy. Some nice stuff there. I started out thinking of going for something quite personal... But that would involve too many colors and end up costing as much as the frame. Then I thought, "Hey I love the colors on the Porsche 911 GT3!" but when I photoshopped the black and orange onto a frame it looked like a toxic popsicle. I moved on to my next love... beer. So now I'm thinking of a combo that looks like stout... a soft black and cream...


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)

BEST THREAD EVER! 

your bike looks great. hope to see you on july 4th!

what bike is shelman riding in those pics? not used to seeing him off his don bike.


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)

my buddy scotts don bike he got a while back. he loves it. sold all his other mountain bike and only rides this sweet steed.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

~martini~ said:


> Probably the same way these guys did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to do a double take, looks like the typical Sunday Sub Culture ride crew...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

xcutterx said:


> BEST THREAD EVER!
> 
> your bike looks great. hope to see you on july 4th!
> 
> what bike is shelman riding in those pics? not used to seeing him off his don bike.


I believe he calls that the White Sheep, he built that when he was working with Black Sheep.

Cheers P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Here is a short feature on Don McClung*

From BaseCamp Colorado: http://www.basecampcolorado.com/Basecamp-Issues/v1/v1n1p17-people-DonMc.html



> _Two Wheeled Passion
> It would be a fair guess to say that we've all got people in our lives that have an distinctive effect on us. Some are good and some are bad. We are drawn to them. There is a odd security in all this. Don is one of those for me. The exact, or even approximate, date, time or event of our first meeting is a little fuzzy. Such knowledge is seldom really useful. In Don's case it doesn't really matter. He is more of a constant, easy grinning, slow moving energy that seems to have been around here forever. Sometimes I have to visit to get a dose of his bicycle passion. Thus my passions are re-excited. For me, his passion, knowledge and love of things wheeled is a catalyst. Passionate people need other passionate people to reignite their passions. Chatting with Don in his shop behind he and Annabelle's house on the river is an education. Bikes and bike parts decorate the tidy building. An ancient woodstove & Buddy the Dog add comfort and a tendency to linger. The lingering is always worthwhile. I always leave Don's shop energized and educated in bike lore. Most of us equate bikes to youthful, playful times. Don senses their engineering magnificence and the impact of the human/bicycle bond on human society and science. Plus Don loves to ride. If you check out the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame in Crested Butte you'll see his pic. Smilin'. He was pushing over the edge of biking back then. He still does with his custom 29 inch one speed bikes. "The original bikes were 29" so they'd roll better on the bad roads of the time," he explained - again. This crusade, like any crusade, requires repetition. Don's style has little regard for current biking trends and fashions. They are not a part of Don's equation. As with many out this way function over fashion is a rule regularly heeded. The bikes Don builds are as unique as Don. They represent his biking thoughts in physical form. As for Don, the reason he's our featured 'Recreationalist' is his passion and ability as well as willingness to share. He can still outride most riders at an age most folks are just talking about what they did 'way back when.' That's fantastic.
> No matter his physical age, his mind, imagination, and most of his body are youthful.
> 
> Don, thanks for the inspiration. -Jim_


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Hey PT, know these Don's?*



















Both of these were on the Spectrum Powderworks site. I'm still mulling color choices...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Both of these were on the Spectrum Powderworks site. I'm still mulling color choices...


The top one looks like Dr. Matt B's, and I'm not sure of the bottom one, I really like the chrome detail on Matt's.

Cheers,
P.T.
I need to suck it up put on the sorels and get out for a ride...


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

Good god this thread rules. That orange and black Don is incredible.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I really like the color combination of that retrotec. Of course, before I saw the retrotec I was thinking "hey, I'm a paddy-alcoholic why not go with an appropriate color combo" so I considered a "guinness" colored bike? Dark dark, port-like brown to black with a cream contrast. Then I moved to "hey, I have a few Rapha jerseys, and I love the way the subtle pink details show up in the serious black jersey" .... But tonight, I'm thinking that grey and cream looks good for my McClung


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*You just really made me smile...*

It just so happens that this is the exact photo I sent Tony as inspiration for this... but requested more of an grey tinged-olive drab and bone.

I think someone said: "Subtle-the new bold"

It's a great scheme for this ride.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Timmy said:


> It just so happens that this is the exact photo I sent Tony as inspiration for this...


Really? Thats great! I'm also thinking of just sending them (spectrum powderworks) my favorite rapha rain jacket, which is the same colors but with a couple of bits of pink thrown in for good measure. Your bike and my bike (when it's done) may have to get together for some pictures somewhere down the road!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

After three weeks or so of nearly constant snow and some good days on the local hill...



















the sun finally returned and I got out on my bike...










the snow is piled up enough that riding is a challenge but not to bad.

And on the way home a quick stop at the water tower...










Al thanks for the hookup I look forward to returning the favor!

Cheers,
P.T

ps I will be doing the weather on our local RSN (ch 63) network starting next week so if any of ya"ll get to Salida or BV make sure to check that out.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Nice!*

Yeah it's been alternating between muddy and frozen in my part of the country. Have you made any adjustments to your initial set-up? Tires or gearing for example. How are you finding the fork? Do you reckon it offers more damping than a regular rigid fork?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Amigo! You're an embarrassment...*

You call yourself a single speeder, much less a McClung single speed rider? Here you are hitching a tow behind the groomer????

Whatever happened to earning your turns? Where are the skins? I'm appalled.:nono:

75 and not a cloud in the sky here. I miss the snow. Enjoy it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Yeah it's been alternating between muddy and frozen in my part of the country. Have you made any adjustments to your initial set-up? Tires or gearing for example. How are you finding the fork? Do you reckon it offers more damping than a regular rigid fork?


So far the only change has been to give Jason his 170 mm XT cranks back and install my 165mm XT cranks. I do have a 90mm stem coming and will eventually put a Thompson stem on when i know what length I want... It seems to me the whole set up is pretty smooth, although I won't claim to know much. I am able to descend as fast as on my Yeti 575, although I need to pay more attention... It is hard for me to describe the difference in either performance or feel it's just better. I have truly enjoyed every bike I have ever owned but #49 makes me want to cycle (and hard), more than anything I have done. It has changed the whole game for me, I guess the results will differ for each participant but around here it seems like there is a drive to not let the mystic down,either by not being strong enough or not having the conditioning, there is a responsibility to be able to ride hard enough and long enough to live up to your bikes legacy. Is that to sappy? It may be to much to explain over the interweb but believe me when I say Don's bikes are better than you can imagine...

Cheers P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> You call yourself a single speeder, much less a McClung single speed rider? Here you are hitching a tow behind the groomer????
> 
> Whatever happened to earning your turns? Where are the skins? I'm appalled.:nono:
> 
> 75 and not a cloud in the sky here. I miss the snow. Enjoy it!:thumbsup:


You know "boot packing" Mirkwood with the Cat guys to earn a free day latter in the year its hard but someone has to do it...


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Boot packing???*

Boot packing??? Really?? At Monarch???

I didn't even realize they still did that, although I guess it most be pretty common for the steeps. Kinda' dangerous stuff. Did they make you sign the mother of all liability releases?

Thanks for the pics. My trip back home for Xmas was cancelled at the last minute due to the wife's job. I needed the fix.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> So far the only change has been to give Jason his 170 mm XT cranks back and install my 165mm XT cranks. I do have a 90mm stem coming and will eventually put a Thompson stem on when i know what length I want... It seems to me the whole set up is pretty smooth, although I won't claim to know much. I am able to descend as fast as on my Yeti 575, although I need to pay more attention... It is hard for me to describe the difference in either performance or feel it's just better. I have truly enjoyed every bike I have ever owned but #49 makes me want to cycle (and hard), more than anything I have done. It has changed the whole game for me, I guess the results will differ for each participant but around here it seems like there is a drive to not let the mystic down,either by not being strong enough or not having the conditioning, there is a responsibility to be able to ride hard enough and long enough to live up to your bikes legacy. Is that to sappy? It may be to much to explain over the interweb but believe me when I say Don's bikes are better than you can imagine...
> 
> Cheers P.T.


I tend to do more fine tuning on my road bike set ups. MTB's always seem to have larger margins to play with. 165mm eh? Ya know, a couple of guys I know here are playing with 180mm on their big wheeled SS bikes at the moment. Both of these guys are around your (and my) build.

I can relate to everything you say about living up to a lineage. It's not sappy at all. I have an old club jersey from when I raced on the track back in Ireland. We had a national champion in the club at the time, so the jersey carried a bit of clout on race days. Even today I won't wear it unless I'm in top shape... so of course, I have not worn it for years!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Boot packing??? Really?? At Monarch???
> 
> I didn't even realize they still did that, although I guess it most be pretty common for the steeps. Kinda' dangerous stuff. Did they make you sign the mother of all liability releases?
> 
> Thanks for the pics. My trip back home for Xmas was cancelled at the last minute due to the wife's job. I needed the fix.


The tedious part is walking a properly serpentine path down the hill


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ptwood said:


> ... but around here it seems like there is a drive to not let the mystic down,either by not being strong enough or not having the conditioning, there is a responsibility to be able to ride hard enough and long enough to live up to your bikes legacy. Is that to sappy?...


Makes sense to me. I got my first mountain bike in 1979, and rode it in seven Western stares over the next years. Being on the road as a bike company sales rep gave me many opportunities. We had rigid bikes of course. I rode, and sometimes walked, some awesome places. Even though I have a FS for longer rides, I still love my rigid SS more, and it definitely has my heart, for the reasons you state above. Sappy or not, I'm with you on this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Keep This Thread Alive*

Let's PLEASE have some more Mcclung disscusion, ride reports, and most importantly, more photos...These bikes are amazing!!! Just curious....Does anyone know if the Mcclung and the Pereira have the same geometry? They sure do look like it.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*There are some slight differences...*

al415 made the observation here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=477996

First thing to bear in mind is that these are custom and the geometry will vary based on the customer. Tony has only created two, mine and his personal bike which were both very similar in dimensions as he and I just happen to have similar builds. That said there is definitely more of a bend in Don's seat tubes. My guess is the wheel bases are probably similar (perhaps the Pereira is slightly longer). The Don probably has a longer top tube with shorter rear triangle and the rider positioned further behind the bottom bracket.

I'd love to get them side by side. It's more likely that I'll get to Salida, before any of the Don Crew get to San Diego.

Maybe this summer when I make my annual pilgrimage home...

TCN


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

ptwood said:


> around here it seems like there is a drive to not let the mystic down,either by not being strong enough or not having the conditioning, there is a responsibility to be able to ride hard enough and long enough to live up to your bikes legacy. Is that to sappy?


Makes sense. 4th of July is just around the corner.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Loudpawlz said:


> Makes sense. 4th of July is just around the corner.


Yes and getting closer everyday, I rode with Jason and Wade yesterday and they just crushed me. I really need to be getting out more, but it is looking like our thaw is over and we are back into a snow pattern for a while.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

first Cottonwood of 2009...





































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

I love how these McClungs look. I'm a long time singlespeeder, rigid, flats. Can someone write about how they ride and handle compared to a more standard bike? I ride a Curtlo 29er and a ENO converted Fat City Ti Fat, both rigid. 
How does sitting over the rear wheel impact handling? Do you find this position more comfortable?

I'm going to be out that way from late February to late March. My son is in Boulder, CO. I'm picking him up and then we're going to Heuco Tanks in TX to do some bouldering.

I might have some time in CO. Is it worth it weatherwise to go to Salida in Feb/March? I'll have my Ti Fat with me. Any chance of checking out some of Don's bikes then?
bruce boysen [email protected]


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

wow. 165's. Thats nearly an inch shorter than mine. I've been on 185's for the summer, and really like 'em. Just goes to show how varied set ups can be.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

~martini~ said:


> wow. 165's. Thats nearly an inch shorter than mine. I've been on 185's for the summer, and really like 'em. Just goes to show how varied set ups can be.


Hey, what is your inseam?

PT, is that blue / grey Don bike a tribute to Yeti? Looks good. Have you checked in on mine yet?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

The pants say 34". If I do the crotch method, I measure out at 36".


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Hey, what is your inseam?
> 
> PT, is that blue / grey Don bike a tribute to Yeti? Looks good. Have you checked in on mine yet?


I will be working right next door this week so I will pack the camera and stop by the shop.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

sweet build


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Rigid said:


> Is it worth it weatherwise to go to Salida in Feb/March?


Not at all.

The Cottonwood loop pictured is cool, but not a destination ride. Go to Salida in September.

And a Don rider ought to be on leathers and 3 pins.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I built it. Customer will go unnamed.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

banks said:


> I built it. Customer will go unnamed.


I saw your name on the SSWC09 start list right below mine, does that mean you have to go kayaking with me now? 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Rigid said:


> I love how these McClungs look. I'm a long time singlespeeder, rigid, flats. Can someone write about how they ride and handle compared to a more standard bike? I ride a Curtlo 29er and a ENO converted Fat City Ti Fat, both rigid.
> How does sitting over the rear wheel impact handling? Do you find this position more comfortable?


I think the biggest things are the short wheel base and chain stay mine is 40.5" and 16.5" respectively which seem to make the bike super responsive and tight feeling although I would not claim to be an expert on bike geometry vs. handling, I do know that for me it is exceptional.



Rigid said:


> I'm going to be out that way from late February to late March. My son is in Boulder, CO. I'm picking him up and then we're going to Heuco Tanks in TX to do some bouldering.
> 
> I might have some time in CO. Is it worth it weatherwise to go to Salida in Feb/March? I'll have my Ti Fat with me. Any chance of checking out some of Don's bikes then?
> bruce boysen [email protected]


Definitely a crap shoot that time of year but I would say Salida is always worth the stop. Let me now when you will be through and I see if I can't rally a ride.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

ptwood said:


> I saw your name on the SSWC09 start list right below mine, does that mean you have to go kayaking with me now?
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


I didn't know that SSWC had boating.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

banks said:


> I didn't know that SSWC had boating.


It is in Durango....


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

ptwood said:


> It is in Durango....


So is square dancing.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

https://sswc09.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/cimg4681.jpg

My entry is right on top of the pile next to Mike R's and Ned Overend's. Salida well represented and hear rumors that Don may be entering????

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Friday...
M.R. up on the pass










Saturday...
Loni above Salida










Me, same trail...










Even nicer today, It is sometimes hard to believe how great this little town is...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*Wierd*










I'm like 90% sure your buddy used to cruise around Lawrence KS with missiles on top of his station wagon. Wade, or something?...

Gorgeous bicycles BTW


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

> I'm like 90% sure your buddy used to cruise around Lawrence KS with missiles on top of his station wagon. Wade, or something?...
> 
> Gorgeous bicycles BTW


I hope that doesn't blow his witness protection deal... for some reason lots of Kansas folks like to move to Salida and ride single speeds.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Weird. We drank a lot of Jameson during a folk art tour of Kansas once. I'm from Kansas but moved to Albuquerque for biking. I keep wanting to ride the Rainbow Trail up there, but its like 6 hours from here. I'll make more of an effort since I know there are some Kansas ex-pats lurking...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

more info on loni-above-salida's fork please. and frame while you're at it. and fetch me a beer too.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

sean salach said:


> more info on loni-above-salida's fork please. and frame while you're at it. and fetch me a beer too.


Ahh yes that's Loni's Hot Carl, Another locally hand built SS frame. Whoops I just ran out of PBR...

Cheers, P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Last weekend We finally got out of town for a bit of cycling, Anna and I took #49 and her XXIX for a quick Moab trip...







































So far #49's been out WAY more than my skis this winter and we are really looking forward to the long rides around here opening up. I hope all the SS are training hard for the SSWC09...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

looks to me like you live the life dude


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*It's Spring already....*

I just spoke to Don on the phone lastnight. Funny thing is he was about to call me. Funnier still is that Timmy sent me a PM asking about the Don bike the same day. So something must be in the air 

I've stockpiled a few parts for mine. I have the Phil hubs and my wheels are getting built within the next week or so. I just picked up a pair of Avid Ultimate black-ops v-brakes. I have several seatposts and stems lying around, so I'll experiment a bit before I settle on that set-up.

Any changes to your initial set-up PT? Are you still running the 165mm XT's? When you get a chance maybe you'll visit Don for a beer and snap a few shots of my frame (whatever there is of it!) Cheers.


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)

al415 said:


> I just spoke to Don on the phone lastnight. Funny thing is he was about to call me. Funnier still is that Timmy sent me a PM asking about the Don bike the same day. So something must be in the air
> 
> I've stockpiled a few parts for mine. I have the Phil hubs and my wheels are getting built within the next week or so. I just picked up a pair of Avid Ultimate black-ops v-brakes. I have several seatposts and stems lying around, so I'll experiment a bit before I settle on that set-up.
> 
> Any changes to your initial set-up PT? Are you still running the 165mm XT's? When you get a chance maybe you'll visit Don for a beer and snap a few shots of my frame (whatever there is of it!) Cheers.


what kind of paint scheme do you have in mind?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

xcutterx said:


> what kind of paint scheme do you have in mind?


I keep going back and forth. Right now I'm considering painting it like one of the Rapha Continental road bikes; mostly black.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I just spoke to Don on the phone lastnight. Funny thing is he was about to call me. Funnier still is that Timmy sent me a PM asking about the Don bike the same day. So something must be in the air
> 
> I've stockpiled a few parts for mine. I have the Phil hubs and my wheels are getting built within the next week or so. I just picked up a pair of Avid Ultimate black-ops v-brakes. I have several seatposts and stems lying around, so I'll experiment a bit before I settle on that set-up.
> 
> Any changes to your initial set-up PT? Are you still running the 165mm XT's? When you get a chance maybe you'll visit Don for a beer and snap a few shots of my frame (whatever there is of it!) Cheers.


I just got back from a White Rim mission we spent 4 days out there and got to peddle from Murphy's to Potato bottom the long way, right at eighty miles, #49 was awesome I couldn't imagine using any other bike. 
I haven't changed my setup at all, love the 165mm cranks. I will try to get over to Don's and get a photo.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A few pictures of #49 on the White Rim...














































Yes, I did put the clipless on for this trip...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

pfff why do I live in the flat non rocky netherlands.... WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

# 49 got a bit of new jewelry in the form of a King BB










So to start breaking it in a bit of a ride on the Colorado trail was in order...

The 6:30 roll out from Salida.









A few friends 3000 feet higher at Blanks Cabin and the start of the single track.









In the clouds at first on some of the Colorado trails finest single track









Snack break









Yes it is as good as it looks.









The only flat of the day.









Stopping to check the wild flowers before the climb to Chalk Creek?









Back onto single track after the ungodly climb from Chalk Creek up Mt. Princton.









Looking down to were we just came from as well were we are heading.









Putting on rain gear before the big descent to BV.









46 miles and about 8000 feet of climbing later, a pile of food at Ponchos!


















The new bottom bracket was happy!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*More inspiring photographs!*

Hey PT, great shots. You know when I look at the places you ride your McClung I almost feel a little guilty that I'll be taking my McClung so far from its natural habitat. It's a bit like my dogs; I have three Bernese Mountain Dogs that have never seen the Swiss Alps. Oh sure, they get to run on the beach and play in the Atlantic Ocean, but they are happiest in the hills that we find in the northern part of our state.

Likewise my McClung (when it arrives) will likely never see the sun burnt mountains it was made to ride. It'll spend its life on narrow, twisty-off-camber, rooted, rutty and muddy singletrack. Always with a canopy of trees overhead blocking the sun, with mud and stream crossings to foul it's paint


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW.. this thread has it all.... Sweet bikes, pretty girls, awesome rides(trails close to me haha). Great stuff!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*I spoke to Don lastnight...*

My frame is finished. He'll be dropping it off at Spectrum tomorrow for powder. I have my wheels. Still deliberating about which brakes to use...


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh my.....can't wait to see her!!!!!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah Al! I excited to see the finished work. What colors did you finally choose? As far as brakes I'm running Avid SD 7's and really like them however pretty much everyone else I know is using XTRs, maybe a bit easier to adjust and push squarer to the rim as the pads wear down(?) Post up some pic when you start to build her. Any Colorado coming up? SSWC09?

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Al, just in case you need some motivation to come out to CO here are a few photos from recent rides!

Agate Creek off the Monarch Crest...




























Alpine Tunnel, Tin Cup loop.










I know some people on this forum don't like these but...




























Canyon Creek









































































Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ptwood said:


> yes 16.5" chainstays 40.5 inch wheelbase...


this is the most awesome thing i have ever seen. from looks to geometry to rim brakes it is freakkin extraordinary.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Congrats!!!!*

:thumbsup: I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Who could not like Columbines? I love seeing those. Reminds me of home. I actually thought it would be a little late in the year to see many of those.

Love the Pics. Keep them coming.

TCN


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

so retro.. 

Did agate have a bazillion cold creek crossings?


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

those are some sweet rides you guys got!

got a link to McClung's site????


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Jessep said:


> so retro..
> 
> Did agate have a bazillion cold creek crossings?


Yes it gets pretty wet on the descent, no pics of that I usually put the camera away before dropping of the Crest so it doesn't get ruined when I go over the bars and into the water.

Timmy the Columbine's are as thick as I have ever seen them this year pretty amazing in the mountains right now.

JMW Don still has a rotary phone I think, so no web site.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There's an interview on the Dirt Rag archives
http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=633

It's got contact info at the end, as well as pricing. Either, both, or none, may be out of date now.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Should have my frame by next week...*

I had the "which color" conversation with Oliver at Spectrum yesterday. He says it'll be finished within a week. I've decided to go with the same color combo that my 1970's Raleigh Sport 3 speed has: A green mainframe with bronze details. A honey brooks and some cork grips will complete the look  I don't think I'm going to use the Avid Black Ops brakes I tracked down. I have a beautiful set of Campagnolo Record Off-Road brakes and levers going unused. So, if I can get enough stopping power (using good modern pads) I'll use those. It's certainly worth a try.

Don gave me a mini shopping list for a couple of little things I'll need; Zefal #2 pump and a problem solvers adjustable spacer. He also told me my frame, number 51, has the first of dropouts of his own making.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*The Raleigh, for reference*

I went home for dinner and took a couple of poor pictures just as a thunderstorm started.... The basic color combo will (I hope) be the same on my McClung. My Raleigh has a brown Brooks B-72 and I think I'll put a honey B-17 or Swift on the number 51.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see it your colors are going to be awesome. I love the idea of the campy brakes I hope they do the trick.

I'm sure #51 would enjoy hanging out with #50 up here eventually.










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I went home for dinner and took a couple of poor pictures just as a thunderstorm started.... The basic color combo will (I hope) be the same on my McClung. My Raleigh has a brown Brooks B-72 and I think I'll put a honey B-17 or Swift on the number 51.


By the way sweet bike.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Brakes ?*

Darn Nice looking bikes, Don builds beautiful stuff... i just read his Dirt Rag Interview, i share some of his views and philosophies too. I am curious, why is he choosing to only build these Frames with Rim brakes? I am sure someone has requested Discs?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

IT has to do with the way he builds the fork and the torque that discs put on the axle, I think there are some Ideas about that.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd like to think of it that he is a legend, in racing and pioneering bike building, and he just *does* it _that_ way.......

Want something else? There are other builders.

Want a McClung? Options? You get to choose your color.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful bikes guys, just fantastic! I can't wait to see #51 complete! With the right pads, I think you can get those old Campy's to have decent power. I need to start saving my pennies to have #52, 53, etc built! I really NEED a McClung! Now just need to convince the wife...


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Aye, I'd love to bring #51 back to its home someday. I'm mulling over tire size right now. I went with tradition and built a wheelset using Open Pros. I'm wondering what the widest tire you Open Pro guys are safely running? Also, with this new Cafeletex tubeless sealant, I'm thinking of trying it on the Don bike. 

Hey PT, check your PM inbox one of these days!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Aye, I'd love to bring #51 back to its home someday. I'm mulling over tire size right now. I went with tradition and built a wheelset using Open Pros. I'm wondering what the widest tire you Open Pro guys are safely running? Also, with this new Cafeletex tubeless sealant, I'm thinking of trying it on the Don bike.
> 
> Hey PT, check your PM inbox one of these days!


I've been running the 2.2 Geax Saguaro, and the 2.3 WTB Exiwolf before that, I really like both of them, I don't know about the tubeless stuff but I have been considering that so let me know how it works for you.

Here are a few random photos...










#10's rear drop out, with the bottle opener.










I really can't complain about my neighborhood...










Seriously,










 









Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*The long awaited headbadge...*

This is the headbadge that a Don bike owner had Jen Green make for him. It's pretty funny!










It may be a little large on the headtube for my taste but I'd have to see it in person to be sure.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

UPS said:


> *PARSIPPANY, NJ, US 09/03/2009 12:23 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
> 
> COMMERCE CITY, CO, US 09/02/2009 5:07 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> 
> ...


Should be here later tonight...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Should be here later tonight...


Sweet.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A few from todays ride, the Monarch crest from Salida flat o-rama...










Only 4000 feet or so of climbing to the bottom of the hill...










Stop for the second flat of the day...










Third flat fixed...










Now I'm a bit behind schedule desision time, bail out S. Fooses or...










I've seen worse and besides I new If I keep going I'd find A LOT of these little babies...










#5 the straw that broke the camels back, no more tubes, no more patches, should I just stuff the tire full of weeds? OK I confess I bring the cell phone sometimes and well this time, At least I didn't walk 15 miles home. I still got 43 miles and 7000 vert of good Chaffee County riding done, and a nice 4.5 mile hike to were I could be picked up...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ptwood said:


> A few from todays ride.../QUOTE]
> 
> PT, excuse me but I have a few comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> ptwood said:
> 
> 
> > A few from todays ride.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Wish I Were Riding said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I forgot you were perusing this thread, the first flats I've had in over 2000 miles, as for my tire rim combo sucking? Seriously? Thanks for the insight....
> ...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> ptwood said:
> 
> 
> > It was just a comment on 5 flats in one ride. I was being fascisious. I should have put a winky face. Sorry.
> ...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Sorry as well, I think I might be a bit gruff from the flats and walking,,,


:madman:


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Just opened the box...*

...at work. After refreshing my UPS Tracking app. on my phone all night, I finally gave up around midnight. This morning I tracked down the UPS guy on my way to work and opened the box once I got to my desk. Here are the first grainy pictures of number 51:




























The detailing on the fork is beautiful... but I didn't unwrap it until after I stopped snapping pictures. The photographs don't capture the color, but it's amazingly close to my Raleigh, just shinier and newer!

I have no bolts for the struts so I'll have to spend some time figuring out what I need. Also, Don mentioned an adjustable spacer, I'm not sure my LBS will have this in stock. So I'll have to be as patient about the build as I was about the shipping


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Water bottle bosses....*


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

<Drool>

Looks great, is that an S-bend top tube on #51?

More photos when you get to build it 

SSP


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow. Looks delicious. LOVE the slack STA. That bike is gonna rock!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful, I am looking forward to seeing it get built.

Cheers,

P.T.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Those bikes really are awesome. Everything a custom should be.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicely Done! Love the paint. Can't wait to see the the final build. I saw one other of his with that top tube from one of PT's earlier Photos. It's an interesting way of making the frame fit smaller riders.








Congrats and glad the wait is over!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

What is the effective STA anyways?


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

Number 48, A little different than the rest


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Timmy said:


> Nicely Done! Love the paint. Can't wait to see the the final build. I saw one other of his with that top tube from one of PT's earlier Photos. It's an interesting way of making the frame fit smaller riders


And I always thought 5'10" was "average" :lol:

Hey Tendon, If I hadn't seen number 49 with my own eyes... :thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Tendon, I saw #48 when Don was finishing it and I always wonder how it worked out, looks sweet. Al when do we get to see some more of #51? How about a few of the gold(?) details?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> Al when do we get to see some more of #51? How about a few of the gold(?) details?


It's with my friend Rich right now, along with most of the parts I've accumulated. I'll try to stop over there today, maybe snap a couple of pictures...

As for the parts themselves; I ordered an Eriksen post over the weekend. Also, when I gathered my Record OR brakes together I noticed that they used oversize cables (remember those?) Luckily I had a set of brand new OR brake cables still factory sealed 

I haven't had a chance to play around with tubeless just yet, so I'll probably throw some UST saguros with tubes on the wheels, just to get me rolling.

Don told me to get an adjustable spacer, like the one Problem Solvers makes. Is there any reason not to use a starnut in my head tube?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> It's with my friend Rich right now, along with most of the parts I've accumulated. I'll try to stop over there today, maybe snap a couple of pictures...
> 
> As for the parts themselves; I ordered an Eriksen post over the weekend. Also, when I gathered my Record OR brakes together I noticed that they used oversize cables (remember those?) Luckily I had a set of brand new OR brake cables still factory sealed
> 
> ...


Cool, It took quite a bit of work with a hone to get my eriksen post to fit but worth it for sure, I am using the starnut. I know don has a knife (for slicing melon on long rides, a whole other story) in his fork tube so the spacer is the way to go, but there is probably more to it than that.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Beautiful frames. We need more build pics..

How do those "adjustable spacers" work?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> Cool, It took quite a bit of work with a hone to get my eriksen post to fit but worth it for sure, I am using the starnut. I know don has a knife (for slicing melon on long rides, a whole other story) in his fork tube so the spacer is the way to go, but there is probably more to it than that.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Really? I have a straight thomson that just slid right in.

Today I finally settled on a bottom bracket and crank combo. I had planned to use a phil ti - square taper with a white industries crank that I have. Then I started leaning towards trying an external BB but wasn't to thrilled with the choices. By this morning I'd settled on King until I realized that Hope has one too. I think the Hope might be a better choice for the north east, as it's made for the UK where even the Summers are wet and mucky. So it's Hope and a 170mm Surly Mr. Whirly, at least until Middleburn make something that will work.

Some Swissstop green rat pads are about all I need now...


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Rich starts the build...*

It's just as well I'm naturally patient because this has taken longer than I expected  Mostly because I changed my mind about some of the parts I wanted to use...

Anyway here is the start of number 51's build;









Initial setup on the Campagnolo Record OR brakes, with Swissstop green pads. It looks like they'll work though V-brakes would offer a cleaner looking setup. 









The front end.... no headset yet. Just an inside out rubber grip in the headtube for padding. I have a Hope headset coming.









Hope Ceramic BB... when I ordered it I didn't realize it only comes in Red. Oh well...


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

PT, this post is my vote for "post of the year". Love these bikes, and your ride shots. 

Scott, aka MellowCat


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Built up for the first shake down!*

Well there were some issues with Surly's bottom bracket spindle, to the extent that I ended up using a square taper XT with some white industry cranks I had. The seatpost is an old ringle Moby that was gathering dust.... Eriksen should be here next week (according to UPS). Lastly, until I have my blacksheep bars on the bike I'm not sure how I'll end up stem and spacer wise. So there are more spacers on there now then you'd find at burning man.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

That green came out real nice


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicely done my friend!!!!!

Choice of colors is great, and I can't wait to see it with all of the final touches. BTW-the campy brakes are a nice nice retro touch!

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Very cool! The more picts the better.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Just plain beautiful 

SSP


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow! well done Al #51 is beautiful I am look forward to hearing how she's riding for you. 

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Number 51 in the woods...*

Out at Allaire State Park. The 2 : 1 gearing is a bit much on the short steep uphill stuff. I'll have to dig up some extra teeth for the rear. As you can see I've not added bottle cages yet, so riding number 51 is thirsty work. I'll have to take care of that tonight. 









The Swissstop pads and Record OR brakes are more than up for the task. Ceramic open pros have worked very well with my tubeless set up too.









This picture shows a little bit of the gold detailing on 51









The black brooks swift is poached from my Fat Chance. I'll be replacing it with a honey swift soon. The cork grips, which work so well on my town bike, might be a bit fat for trail riding. I'll give them another couple of rides.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

al415 said:


> Out at Allaire State Park.


Nice. I absolutely love those bikes. I will likely never own one, but I will always envy. Truly beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Those of you riding the few existing McClungs are truly lucky individuals. I will join you one of these days...may need to sell a kidney or something, but I will have one! Amazing bikes! al415, is it possible to get a new post with a fill writeup on #51 when you get her all dialed in?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

pint said:


> Those of you riding the few existing McClungs are truly lucky individuals. I will join you one of these days...may need to sell a kidney or something, but I will have one! Amazing bikes! al415, is it possible to get a new post with a fill writeup on #51 when you get her all dialed in?


I feel fortunate alright. The ride is everything I could have hoped for; even if the 2:1 gearing kicks my ass on anything like a climb.

Maybe I'll post something seperate when it's all finished, but I prefer the idea of keeping this thread going 

In the last couple of days my Eriksen post and King cages have arrived...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

al415 said:


> Out at Allaire State Park. The 2 : 1 gearing is a bit much on the short steep uphill stuff. I'll have to dig up some extra teeth for the rear. As you can see I've not added bottle cages yet, so riding number 51 is thirsty work. I'll have to take care of that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks really really nice. best of all is the LOW a-c distance on the fork. it makes sense. imho that's what 29ers are about: a diferent take on RIGID riding. why elevate the front w/ tall heavy flexy forks? i never liked suspension.
i am not sold on the ultra short chainstays but then i have not ridden those bikes. my ideal cs is 17.25in (w/ a 72º head angle).


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i am not sold on the ultra short chainstays but then i have not ridden those bikes. my ideal cs is 17.25in (w/ a 72º head angle).


That is why we ride his bikes. As Don says Short in the back and Long in the front.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

al415 said:


> The black brooks swift is poached from my Fat Chance. I'll be replacing it with a honey swift soon. The cork grips, which work so well on my town bike, might be a bit fat for trail riding. I'll give them another couple of rides.


Love the bike, but this is a first class porn thread. Please ditch the cell phone and provide us with something from a higher end camera.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice to meet you, P.T.!



Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> Nice to meet you, P.T.!
> 
> Morgan


You as well Morgan, if you ever get up towards Salida give a shout and lets go for a ride. Thanks for the whiskey at the start got me to the first beer station!

Cheers, P.T.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

On #51, can you explain why the top tube has the curve/shape that it does? Is is a rider height issue? Beautiful ride!! Love the gold detail... almost too good to cover with cages but at least you will know the detail is there.
Thanks.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems like every other day I get on here and get Bike envy. DAMN!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

azultoyou said:


> On #51, can you explain why the top tube has the curve/shape that it does? Is is a rider height issue? Beautiful ride!! Love the gold detail... almost too good to cover with cages but at least you will know the detail is there.
> Thanks.


Yes; at 5'10" and with a relatively short inseam, I'm right on the cusp of fitting a cruiser style 29er (from just about any builder I'd have considered). I just put the King ti cages on tonight, the gold is juuuust about visible on either side 



Loudpawlz said:


> Love the bike, but this is a first class porn thread. Please ditch the cell phone and provide us with something from a higher end camera


Hey, until this evening I'd been riding without a spare tube or water! So a camera is waay down my list of priorities 

I put the Eriksen post on 51 at the trailhead. There was much gnashing of teeth and muttered curses. Not to mention the unholy sound it made on its way down the seat tube! It sounded like I was killing some sort of exotic bird! Anyway, it's on now and I'm happy.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

morganfletcher said:


>


Hey PT, I like the tie!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

al415 said:


> I put the Eriksen post on 51 at the trailhead. There was much gnashing of teeth and muttered curses. Not to mention the unholy sound it made on its way down the seat tube! It sounded like I was killing some sort of exotic bird! Anyway, it's on now and I'm happy.


Jeez, what happened?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Al made that myself out of an inner tube. 
Here's a few pictures from today's epic, Salida to the Monarch Crest, Silver creek and Rainbow back to Salida...

I was a bit nervous about the snow rolling out of town.










A few leaves changing on the way up.



















A bit of snow on the peaks.




























And some on the trail up high.










I wore some fancy socks I got in Durango.










I was thinking what we really need in this post is some filthy, dirty, disgusting bike porn...
So clear any small children from the room and ask your wife or girlfriend to go into the kitchen....























































I hope I didn't offend anyone by posting such filth but sometimes you got to go for really nasty stuff.

Anyway after 8 hours 8000 feet of climbing and descending and about 65 miles I finally finished the loop that massive flatting shut me out of a few weeks ago.

Cheers, 
P.T.

p.s. Al keep it coming!!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Filth? The essence of mtb'ing, you mean. No, seriously: thank you for yet another highly inspiring set of pictures!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm really beginning hate you PT.*

My ride this weekend was in 90+ degree heat, dryer than a tinderbox and no shade in sight.

Any good jobs in Salida?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> My ride this weekend was in 90+ degree heat, dryer than a tinderbox and no shade in sight.
> 
> Any good jobs in Salida?


No good jobs but you have to give up something


----------



## Wheelmen (Sep 7, 2009)

PT-
As I've followed your recent activity, I was wondering if you had retired to a life as a full time rider/writer. Your last post clear things up.:thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wheelmen said:


> PT-
> As I've followed your recent activity, I was wondering if you had retired to a life as a full time rider/writer. Your last post clear things up.:thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


True dat, but here is proof(?) that i do work some...

The footers for our newest projet









Not a bad office...



























A hell never mind, I think I might be retired...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## olivej (Feb 3, 2009)

*Contact info for Mr. McClung*

These bikes are absolutely beautiful. Could somebody please provide me with Mr. McClung's contact info? I have a B17 in my office and it needs a bike.

Thanks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.dirtrag.com/print/article.php?ID=633&category=web-only



> *DR: How do we order a bike from Don McClung and what do you charge?*
> _DM:_ Write me at The Backyard Bicycle Company, 444 W. Sackett Ave., Salida, CO 81201 or call 719.539.7146. I usually require a small deposit to get going. It costs $2000 for a standard diamond frame and fork, and $2500 for a cruiser-style with a two-tone paint job.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

It's been too many days now since there's been a McClung picture posted...lets get on that boys.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

awesome build, looks top notch. I'm really loving the retro color schemes. I'm planning on an ivory and seafoam green for my Siren.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So If you didn't get to ride around here the last few day's I am truly sorry, it has been awesome....

SSR killing it on Bear Creek.










other stuff I saw...





































And of course....










Cheers, P.T.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

I am trying very hard not to hate all the people who live and ride in Colorado but its not easy 

Even in Scotland we don't have rides to compare to that...

Enjoy!

SSP


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*More crappy pictures from my palm pre...*

Found an old pump for 51'... The King cages arrived too. I just need to remember to bring water now....









In case you doubted me when I said I had a lot of spacers... This should be remedied with the blacksheep bars arrive and I settle on my setup.









No snow in the north east, but we have mud... and leaves... and roots....


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Found an old pump for 51'... The King cages arrived too. I just need to remember to bring water now....


Beautiful, for sure, love the silver zefal(?) A classy rig for sure.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Check it. 










Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> Check it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 487568
> ...


A beauty for sure, I think Don based his design on a similar bike from1913.

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Cool - wheel base is a tad longer then the modern day Don. 

So what bike is this?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

azultoyou said:


> Very Cool - wheel base is a tad longer then the modern day Don.
> 
> So what bike is this?


Click it!

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So the weather was looking pretty bad in central Colorado for the weekend and picture perfect in Utah so whats a guy to do? I spent Friday morning loading #49 and some camping stuff and headed out around noon. I am thinking about my options and figure it would be the perfect opportunity to get a hot lap in on the White Rim. The wind is ripping the whole way there and I am wondering if this is such a good idea. Luckily as I get closer to Moab the wind seems to be simmering down. When I stop for an icy beverage on the road to mineral bottom it is dead calm and a passing rider tells me the sand is not to bad! So I begin dropping into Mineral Bottom planning to ride clockwise and get the climbing out of the way before the sun rises.










At the bottom of the hill I find a lovely cottonwood grove with an OK view to camp in.




























Unfortunately as I got ready to make dinner I realized that my propane stove would work a lot better if I had brought some propane. After some consideration I figured that people have been cooking with fire for thousands of years and I might be able to utilize the same technique. So after a bit of Tamarisk eradication I had a pretty good pile of fire wood next to a roaring blaze. I ate a quick dinner of tortallini and set to giving #49 some new rubber up front and getting rid of yet another rear tire.










By then it was bed time so I set some cowboy coffee into the coals hoping for for a little slow cooked coffee love in a few hours. I was up a bit before 4 and trying to clear my head enough to get dressed and and pack some food. Luckily my coffee plan worked perfectly and I was able to shake out the cob weds and get going by about 4:40. Twenty five minutes later I was at the top of Mineral Bottom and on my way.

I was hoping to get to the top of Shafers for the the sunrise and timed it just right.




























A few minutes later I was down into the canyon and rolling up to Mussleman arch for a quick stop and some food.




























A few miles down the road I came around the corner to this view and just had to stop and stare for a while.










After that it was time to push the peddles for a while, it seemed like the miles just started to melt away and in no time I was halfway.










"And miles to go before I sleep
And miles to go before I sleep"










Luckily for me those miles were awe inspiring and the weather was perfect.










Sooner than I thought, and feeling way better than I had hoped, I was at the top of Murphy's Hogback.










Thirty miles of more down than up from here.










The last thirty miles just flew by. Hardscrabble hill came and went with no problems. I was able to ride all but three short pitches that were just to loose. From hardscrabble on along the river I was in full hammer mode ready for an icy cold beer.

Ten hours, fifteen minutes and one hundred and two miles later I parked #49 and opened up my cooler.



















In the end my efforts were rewarded with amazing scenery, great riding, meeting some really cool people and of course a cold beer at the end of the day.



















A big thanks to the folks that gave me some water and the other WRIAD riders that I ran into that were super cool!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow...amazing.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

So was the ride better on the Don bike than previous rides?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Needs more pictures. ;-) 

Super cool. Sounds like a great ride and the picts are super too. Thanks for the stoke.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

azultoyou said:


> So was the ride better on the Don bike than previous rides?


WAY better!


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Are there job opprtunities around there? I am a qualified city planner with about 7 years of experience in city and county councils. 

PLUS: I NEED MY MTB FIX!!!!!

Great shots. Great bike. Great surroundings.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

You are living the good life, P.T.

Morgan


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Well PT, you've outdone yourself again! Another epic post. Did you go alone?

I had to settle for another cloudy two hours on #51 on my local trails.... Not that I'm complaining, but your posts sure do motivate me to take a road trip.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Well PT, you've outdone yourself again! Another epic post. Did you go alone?
> 
> I had to settle for another cloudy two hours on #51 on my local trails.... Not that I'm complaining, but your posts sure do motivate me to take a road trip.


It was a solo mission, spur of the moment and I couldn't find anyone else that could peel away. 
#49 is looking forward to showing #51 around out here one of these days.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

Almost Heaven. I say almost but I have been wrong before. 

"there's no good jobs in Salida but you have to give up something." Classic.

Best thread ever.


----------



## sanjuanswan (Aug 10, 2008)

What gear ratio did you use for White Rim?

PS--I was the course marshal who yelled "nice bike" when you passed at the top of the last big climb (Mike's) at SSWC09.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

sanjuanswan said:


> What gear ratio did you use for White Rim?
> 
> PS--I was the course marshal who yelled "nice bike" when you passed at the top of the last big climb (Mike's) at SSWC09.


I was running 32*20 I was going to use my 18 but it had a crack in it so... It was a good ratio I was spun out a fair amount but was able to use the time to enjoy the view. I remember the shout out I had a mouth full of bacon bits and really wish I had made it in time for a beer... O-well. Thanks for helping put on one of the funnest events EVER!!!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, but the rows of empty Budweiser bottles are even better!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Another brilliant ride report. A hundred and two miles in scenery like that... amazing. And every single time, #49 looks better.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Unfortunately as I got ready to make dinner I realized that my propane stove would work a lot better if I had brought some propane. After some consideration I figured that people have been cooking with fire for thousands of years and I might be able to utilize the same technique. So after a bit of Tamarisk eradication I had a pretty good pile of fire wood next to a roaring blaze. I ate a quick dinner of tortallini and set to giving #49 some new rubber up front and getting rid of yet another rear tire....


God that is beautiful riding country! Beaufiul bike too! On my list of future bikes... Been too long since I've been to some of these places, thanks for all the great pics!

Did you start out with WTB Exiwolfs or? Looks like you're running Geax Saguaro (reverse direction) in the rear and Saguraro up front in std direction? I'm currently running Kenda Nevegal DTC front and rear on my 29er SS rigid and had the front was out real bad on some loose over hardpack couple weeks ago. The rear is working pretty well (reverse direction for climbing is much better). However, they dont' seem to stick like my Stick-E compound set did.

What tires are you trying out and have you tried?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Stop Gap....*

pictures not working.... trying to fix

Could I have hit my max with Flikr? Or is anyone else having trouble posting pictures today?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*testing...*










Check that, it's an issue with the displayed image URL. Choose the "all sizes" option, choose the medium size, copy the URL for that image and use it. For some reason the URL for the displayed image (first) image isn't working.

Good luck.

TCN

PS Still looks Great!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*what I was going to say is....*

While we all wait for PT's next epic ride to be documented I figured I'll throw a couple of my own third rate pictures up here to keep us going 

Number 51 has taken to its East Coast home like a natural... The ride is everything I could have hoped for, and I know I've only scraped the surface of the bike's capabilities. One image that comes to my mind when I'm trying to describe its handling is that it reminds me of being on a track bike: The bike can follow you from your hips, or be steered by your eyes depending on how you want to ride it. That might not make any sense to anyone that's never been on a velodrome... and maybe it'll make even less sense to those that have  









I finally accepted that big fat cork grips are not meant for the woods. My hands would slip off them on extended and sketchy downhills. So I took them off and replaced them with some bar tape. It's a temporary solution as I wait for my Black Sheep mountain moustache handlebars to arrive. The improvement was instantaneous









PS Thanks Timmy!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> God that is beautiful riding country! Beaufiul bike too! On my list of future bikes... Been too long since I've been to some of these places, thanks for all the great pics!
> 
> Did you start out with WTB Exiwolfs or? Looks like you're running Geax Saguaro (reverse direction) in the rear and Saguraro up front in std direction? I'm currently running Kenda Nevegal DTC front and rear on my 29er SS rigid and had the front was out real bad on some loose over hardpack couple weeks ago. The rear is working pretty well (reverse direction for climbing is much better). However, they dont' seem to stick like my Stick-E compound set did.
> 
> What tires are you trying out and have you tried?


I liked the Exiwolfs but they are pretty heavy so I went to the Saguaro which is similar, most of the time I like to run them traction in the back and speed in the front but I will mix it up some. I really like the way they roll and the traction seems fine, the front end will wash out but in a way that doesn't put me down very often. 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Al, looking good!

This is what it looked like around here last week,










and after nearly 300 hours in the saddle since April I figured it was a good time to work on one of activities that #49 has caused me to neglect.
My Brother, Dad and Hibb showed up friday night and we headed to the San Juan river at the crack of dawn Saturday and this is what happened...
































































After a few hours word of the vast superiority of our fishing skills spread throughout the trout population and they began lining up to surrender... Anyway it was a great weekend and pretty nice to stand waist deap in freezeing ass water for hours on end to catch fish you have to let go

Sorry for the lack of pictures of #49 but sometimes you have to diversify...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I love this thread.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm waiting for mikesee to come stumbling in here pouting about the size of those fish.......  

Great thread for the last year plus, started Sept. 2008. I'm looking forward to seeing it for the next two or three years as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

slocaus said:


> I'm waiting for mikesee to come stumbling in here pouting about the size of those fish.......
> 
> Great thread for the last year plus, started Sept. 2008. I'm looking forward to seeing it for the next two or three years as well. :thumbsup:


If it's around that long I'll break down and buy a camera :thumbsup:


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

~martini~ said:


> I love this thread.


Best thread ever.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

You got me loving those McClungs. Hearing how great the rides are really makes me interested man! :thumbsup: 

And yes, this thread is awesome.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Great Thread,
I love these McClung's and have been collecting every pics of them I can ge my hands on.
One day....


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

15" of fresh snow in Salida, it looks like #49 will be getting a break for a while. I dug out the ski gear this afternoon and am going for a tour on Monarch pass tomorrow AM so I can't complain but am thinking of the desert already...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ptwood said:


> 15" of fresh snow in Salida, it looks like #49 will be getting a break for a while. I dug out the ski gear this afternoon and am going for a tour on Monarch pass tomorrow AM so I can't complain but am thinking of the desert already...
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


What about phils world trail for snow this time of year? Would think that trail would still be rideable this time of year. Then again skiing Monarch pass sounds like a good time as well.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

crux said:


> What about phils world trail for snow this time of year? Would think that trail would still be rideable this time of year. Then again skiing Monarch pass sounds like a good time as well.


It looks like Cortez got a bit of snow but Phils I would think should be fine. I hear most of the Western slope riding is fine and Pueblo reservoir should be good as well in a few days. Skiing up on Monarch today was very good!!



















Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Skiing up on Monarch today was very good!!


Poaching or skiing off the pass? Either way, that is a great start to the season.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Loudpawlz said:


> Poaching or skiing off the pass? Either way, that is a great start to the season.


Poaching the area, probably top of the pass Saturday 

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> I liked the Exiwolfs but they are pretty heavy so I went to the Saguaro which is similar, most of the time I like to run them traction in the back and speed in the front but I will mix it up some. I really like the way they roll and the traction seems fine, the front end will wash out but in a way that doesn't put me down very often.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Thanks!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

ARRRGGHH snow everywhere... and dark at 5, I miss spending quality time with 49 I might have to go to the desert soon...

Cheers, P.T.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Be sure to bring the camera if you do.


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

i have to close this thread as the longer i look the more threatened my bank account gets


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

A Mc Clung is suddenly looking like my dream bike


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

It's dark by five here also. To make matters worse most of my favorite trails have been turned to soup by our first big rain storm of the season. So on Saturday I broke down and bought a road bike. An "entry level" bianchi, the Via Nirone 7. It's an aluminum and carbon frame, made in Italy and decked out with the appropriate amount of campagnolo (albeit athena). Anyway, on Sunday I got dragged around North West NJ and the Lehigh Valley of PA on a local club ride. It felt like a hammerfest and by the end I was reminded of how much more painful road riding can be when compared to the happy-go-lucky nature of mountain biking 

We have had a day and a half of sunshine so today might be a good day to get out of work early and take # 51 back to the woods. In the meantime here is my new bike (far left) taking a coffee break at the halfway point of yesterday's sufferfest:


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey al415, where are you riding that Don bike in NJ? I'd love to see it sometime. I'm in Morris County and ride Splitrock mostly, but the Tourne is right by my house and I'm usually there a couple times per week in the winter when I don't have a lot of time. 
I'm riding a 29er Curtlo SS and a Karate Monkey, both rigid, but I'm very tempted to order a McClung. I need to ride one a bit first. 
Does Don have a standard BB height? One of the reasons I ride rigid is I hate what high BB's do to the handling of bikes. 12" is as high as I'll go.
bruce b.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rigid said:


> Hey al415, where are you riding that Don bike in NJ? I'd love to see it sometime. I'm in Morris County and ride Splitrock mostly, but the Tourne is right by my house and I'm usually there a couple times per week in the winter when I don't have a lot of time.


Hartshorne and Allaire are my local trails. I'll get up north once in a while, though I've never been to Tourne or Splitrock.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Four hour Thanksgiving shakedown on #51*

I figure with PT getting more use out of his skis than his bike I should try and keep the flag flying. This morning I planned to ride with a few other people at Allaire State Park. When I got there that ride looked like it was going to be a very stop-start affair with lots breaks. Number 51 likes lots of momentum and these socially paced rides tend to be a momentum killer so I changed plans and rode alone. I strung a few loops together (which is what we do here on the east coast, with our compact parks) and had a great time. There was a bit of mud and plenty of wet leaves covering wet roots to keep me honest in the corners. Though it has to be said you can lean this bike over like it's on a wooden velodrome!










When I was all done, heading back to the trail head to go home and clean up for work I met a few guys I know that were just heading out. This wasn't going to be the socially paced ride that I avoided earlier so I decided to tag along. Of the six other guys two were on 29er SS, one on a 26 SS and the rest were on short travel FS bikes. As usual #51 made me look better than I really am, keeping me upright and near the front for the entire mudfest. Anyway, as I left my camera / phone in the car I didn't take any photographs. So when I got back into town I figured I'd snap a couple just for you guys. I know they're not up to PT's standards, but let's face it; he sets that bar pretty damn high!










The Eriksen post is going strong... As is my old Swift.



















After my ride I stopped at a bakery for a cup of coffee and a dozen cupcakes.. the 13th was free so I figured I deserved it and the key lime icing kinda matched my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

It is truly Thanksgiving when a new McClung post is issued!!!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I was beginning to miss this thread


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Al, that's awesome, #51 is looking good with a bit of mud on her. Some of our trails have dried out so I have finally been getting back out, nothing to exciting but I will try and get some pictures up this weekend! Happy Thanksgiving weekend to everyone out in cyberland I hope you all get a ride or two in!! 

Cheers, 

P.T.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

I have recently re-entered the mtn bike scene with a 29er singlespeed (Raleigh XXIX), and I am loving this thread. The fly fishing pics made me want to sell the house and head West. 

One question on the McClungs: is that what you would call a "truss" fork? If so, why the truss fork--other than the retro feel? My dream now is to one day be driving through the country side and see one of these frames at a yard sale (with a willing seller who does not realize what they have)


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

OK so a few photos, not all biking but diversity is the spice...

Above Salida the other day.









Annie and Cooper early season at Monarch









Working after a recent snow storm, slick roofs and snow fun...









A couple from Hartman Rocks a few weeks ago.


















And from the Burlesque show I hosted a few weeks ago 



























Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

jmday said:


> I have recently re-entered the mtn bike scene with a 29er singlespeed (Raleigh XXIX), and I am loving this thread. The fly fishing pics made me want to sell the house and head West.
> 
> One question on the McClungs: is that what you would call a "truss" fork? If so, why the truss fork--other than the retro feel? My dream now is to one day be driving through the country side and see one of these frames at a yard sale (with a willing seller who does not realize what they have)


jmday,

Got to love the Raleigh, so the fork design basically stiffens the fork and minimizes torsional flex as well as reinforcing the main fork, plus it looks supercool  Good luck with that dream call me if you ever find that yard sale!!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my...so the question I have is...do all of these women live in Salida?? Hmmmmm


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Has anyone found any bmx pedals that are excellent? I've been using inexpensive Wellgo B-25's for years (I bought several pair on sale for less than 20 bucks each) and they work fine but now that they are wearing out I'm looking for something better. I just ordered some Kona Wah Wah pedals to try. http://www.bowcycle.com/bikes/blogs/viks-picks/2009/05/27/kona-wah-wah-bmx-pedals/ They are fairly light and look really nice. I'm looking for a quality low profile, light pedal that looks and feels good. Some bmx pedals like the Ringle Zu Zu are too short front to rear for me. I also prefer a thin pedal. They'll go on my rigid SS 29er Curtlo. I'm seriously thinking about getting a McClung even though I'm happy with the Curtlo. Anyone know how long it takes to get one?
bruce b.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Rigid said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to get one?
> bruce b.


No, but this is how to find out.
Write to The Backyard Bicycle Company, 444 W. Sackett Ave., Salida, CO 81201 or call 719.539.7146


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

ptwood said:


> Also I stopped by Sub Culture Cyclery and Jason laced up my wheel set.
> 
> Cheers
> P.T.


I noticed that Mavic Open Pro rims are used... my understanding that these are road rims. Does that mean that they are narrower and not as strong? I would expect that these would not work well with a rigid bike.

What's the thought on that? Is is part of the retro culture where early 29ers had to use road wheels because that was all that was available?

Any additional thoughts on a good set of rims for a SS rigid 29er, rim brake set up? Also, silver in color.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Rigid said:


> I just ordered some Kona Wah Wah pedals to try.


Love my Wah wahs thin is nice. As to how long it takes, well patience is your friend...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Love my Wah wahs thin is nice. As to how long it takes, well patience is your friend...
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Yes, Wah Wahs are an excellent flat pedal. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

On the Mavic Open Pros, I have a set of DT Swiss X470's and they are not much wider than the Open Pros. I bought a set of Open Pros laced to XT disc hubs for a cross bike and may try them on a mtn bike too to get some impressions.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

azultoyou said:


> I noticed that Mavic Open Pro rims are used... my understanding that these are road rims. Does that mean that they are narrower and not as strong? I would expect that these would not work well with a rigid bike.
> 
> What's the thought on that? Is is part of the retro culture where early 29ers had to use road wheels because that was all that was available?
> 
> Any additional thoughts on a good set of rims for a SS rigid 29er, rim brake set up? Also, silver in color.


You have the Open Pros pretty well pegged they are a road rim so they are pretty narrow, fairly light (425 grams) but surprisingly strong and seem to put up with a fair amount of abuse.

As for rim brakes I am using the Avid SD7 and like them well enough, lots of folks around hear use the XTR's which seem to require less adjustment as your pads wear down. The Pauls have to be the best looking.

Once again it is snowing more in Salida than on Monarch so I am off to shine #49 and dream of warmer weather.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've been using the Specialized Lo Pro Mag 2's. I've found that they have a more slender profile than some of the other platforms on the market.

As for the Open Pro's: Mine are built up onto Phil's SS hubs and have been holding up really well. I think a lot depends on your choice of tyre. I'm using geax saguaros which are a very tight fit, and thus very stable on the narrow profile open pro. I'm also running them tubeless, via caffelatex, with no issues. In my parts box I have some nice choices brakewise; from M900 XTR canti's to Avid's black ops ultimates. However I've found that Campagnolo Record OR cantis with Swissstop's green rat pads are working just fine on the open pro ceramics&#8230; Even in our muddy north eastern fall weather.

As for how long it takes to get a McClung. I think my experience was right in line with PT's timeline, which is very well documented in his thread. I mailed out my deposit in December and had my frame by Summertime&#8230; Drop Don a line, or give him a call. I knew after our first conversation that I wanted him to build a frame for me and I really didn't care how long it was going to take.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> Once again it is snowing more in Salida than on Monarch so I am off to shine #49 and dream of warmer weather.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Hey PT, it's been raining here but my local trails haven't had any snow. The short days are the only thing hurting my mid-week rides. I get around this by ridng to work. I even gave #51 a desk to work at while we wait for the ride home...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's hoping everyone out in cyber bike land had a great 2009 and has a better 2010! If anyone finds them self in Salida on New years eve we will be enjoying a full moon Tweed ride leaving from Subculture Cyclery around 7 pm!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahhh finally a new decade and how better to get it going than with a bit of skiing and then a bit of biking!!

the last ski tour of 2009,




























Thigh deep and blower!!

Back into town for the 1st annual Salida Full Moon Tweed Ride and New Years extravaganza!























































And then after spending the 1st chilling we got out for the first ride of the new decade!!














































So it seems to me that 2010 is going to be a banner year for riding and such! 
Happy New Year!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

PT, you lead a charmed life. Happy New Year! You going to SSWC10?

Morgan


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Seems a rather idyllic place you live P.T....very nice.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> PT, you lead a charmed life. Happy New Year! You going to SSWC10?
> 
> Morgan


Happy New Year Morgan! I am not sure yet about SSWC10 yet, definitely considering it, you?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

How about a few ski shots from Sausagefest 2010 in Silverton, CO?
Last year we had 15 homies from Salida descend upon Silverton for a bit of skiing, this year we rallied over twenty!

Seems like a safe parking spot.



















The first peak we skied off.










We had a posse.



















prefect weather, mild and calm..










tracked up..





































And a few from Silverton Mountain.










Headed toward the billboard and pope face.





































Humm pucker factor 3...



















And finally a quick lap to ski the tail gunner off battleship peak.














































Thanks to all the super cool folks in Silverton, Gabe for showing us around, Nicole for the cool house, Montanya distillery for all the rum drinks, all the Salida boys for not hesitating to rally, and the sun for shining big time down there.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

ptwood said:


> Happy New Year Morgan! I am not sure yet about SSWC10 yet, definitely considering it, you?


Nah, money's tight. Well... maybe. Who knows? Last-minute dirtbag solo trip is possible.

I think if it was Italy we would be going.

Damn, your Silverton pics are crazy! Any split-boarders in that crowd?

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> Nah, money's tight. Well... maybe. Who knows? Last-minute dirtbag solo trip is possible.
> 
> I think if it was Italy we would be going.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the Italy thing! My buddy Will was on a split board tearing it up, amazing place if you ever get the chance.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

Went to Silverton Mountain the same weekend. The place is amazing even if it hasn't snowed since x-mas. Can't imagine how cool a $150 heli drop would be with 24" of fresh.

You guys missed a good party at Ska!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've neglected this thread a little bit recently. I spent a few weeks in Ireland and the UK over the holidays so #51 didn't get any use while I was away... Since getting back I've been lucky enough to get some great riding in on our frozen singletrack. This past weekend I was testing my new Black Sheep Mtn. Moustache bars out and playing with their set-up a little bit:


















On my last ride before flying out of JFK I got about as cold as I've ever been on a bicycle. My brakes froze... my tyres were like rocks.... it wasn't a whole lot of fun:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Al, you liking the wide bar? I wish we could ride more around here, soon though
(?) but in the mean time at least the skiing is ok...






































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very cool thread, glad to see you keep it going.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

wicked pissah ride! :thumbsup: what's the wheelbase?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> wicked pissah ride! :thumbsup: what's the wheelbase?


#49 is 40.5 inches, handles like a sports car fast and precise but a bit unforgiving when you don't pay attention  .

Since it is so snowy around here I thought a picture of the unsung hero of my living room would be nice, my townie, commuter (yeah right) and most importantly my road bike.










How about working?



















working it...










Living large,










Cheers,
P.T.

I think this is the 300th post on this thread!!!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ptwood said:


> #49 is 40.5 inches, handles like a sports car fast and precise but a bit unforgiving when you don't pay attention


Yeah, my 1994 Rhygin Ra has a wheelbase of 40.25 and I _*still*_ occasionally go over the handlebars when my mind is drifting off into space.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1927 28" Colson Retro/Mod/McClung wanna be. It's presently going through a full 29"er clunker conversion. This spring should see it on the trails.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

jeff said:


> 1927 28" Colson Retro/Mod/McClung wanna be. It's presently going through a full 29"er clunker conversion. This spring should see it on the trails.


Wow very nice I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Well the North East is under a blanket of snow at present. I got some decent riding in on number 51 before the trails vanished:



















This is Allaire State Park, squeezing in a few loops before sunset:









This is #51's current configuration: Taken before the blizzards...


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Al, how do you like the Blacksheep bars? Do you use the ends much when not riding technical stuff? Are they his standard mountain moustaches?

bruce b.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rigid said:


> Al, how do you like the Blacksheep bars? Do you use the ends much when not riding technical stuff? Are they his standard mountain moustaches?
> 
> bruce b.


Bruce, I find the only times I'm not on the ends of the bars is when I'm in the tech stuff or descending. The biggest benefit I find with them is while climbing, followed by the vibration damping. The places I ride out here are as tight and twisty as anywhere and I haven't found them to be too wide at all.

They are the standard 28" bars.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Someday I will have to get them. I have Jones H-bars on both my bikes and like them fine but I'm a sucker for unique bars. These might be really good for the Blackbuck I'm slowly building up as it's going to be my all day explora-touring bike. Someday I might be able to order a Don bike, maybe when we sell the house in a year or so and move out of Jersey.

Once the snow melts maybe we can get some people together to ride the singlespeed a palloza course. That way I can get to see and maybe ride? the McClung a little bit.

bruce b.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Bruce, I'd be up for a pre-ride for sure.

About the only use 51 is getting thesedays is the ride to work when there is too much snow for the fixed gear skinny wheeled bike. This was the scene on Sunset lake during the snow this morning:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So I haven't been on any epic rides of late but I did get to stand on top of about a billion gallons of beer up at New Belgium the other day... ( and sample a portion I might add, Ranger IPA yummy).










Soon the trails will melt and #49 will be out and charging again!!! (I hope)

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ptwood said:


> ....but I did get to stand on top of about a billion gallons of beer up at New Belgium the other day....


Back in September of 1993 (I think), a friend and I shipped our bikes to Denver (from Boston) and spent a week biking around the 10th Mountain Division hut system. While there, we discovered Fat Tire Ale. I remember getting rid of unnecessary items in my pack so I could stuff in as many of the 1 liter bottles as I could (I don't recall them having them in a 6-pack version at the time). Good times.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Finally warmed up enough to get out around here! Pretty muddy still but I was able to string together 25 miles of goodness! It took some effort to clean up afterward but my buddies at New Belgium were there to help!



















I hope everyone is getting a bit of spring!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

I'm so glad you're taking the McClung out again! I was beginning to miss the updates on that bike's life!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Ohh March why are you so cruel? :madman: :madman:










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Ohh March why are you so cruel? P.T.


LOL Todays ride we had a mix of both summer and spring and winter. Started off nice and warm with not a cloud in the sky, 30 min later its snowing, hard. Wait a bit longer and we are back into a bit of spring rain and warm sun. Near the end of our ride the snow started back up once again, what a crazy weather day. Looking forward to nicer weather for all.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ptwood said:


> I hope everyone is getting a bit of spring!


We got quite a bit of spring with up to 10 inches of rain in the Boston area over this past weekend.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

You all need to hop in your cars and drive southwest until you hit water. 78 and sunny today and the rest of the week.

I fully intend on doing the opposite in June/July. 4 corners/Durango on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> You all need to hop in your cars and drive southwest until you hit water. 78 and sunny today and the rest of the week.
> 
> I fully intend on doing the opposite in June/July. 4 corners/Durango on my mind a lot lately.


I have trying to work the So Cal trip out, ocean, sun, single track ahhh the life for sure...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## surlysoul (Oct 23, 2009)

*Mine*

Newly built


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

That is beautiful.

Morgan


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Lovely indeed! A more than worthy addition to this excellent thread.
You are now required to regale us with hi res pictures and tall tales concerning this bike's life and adventures.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

surlysoul said:


> Newly built


Sweet, looking forward to seeing her in person!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## jhawkwx (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't forget girls and tasty microbrew too.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Component spec please. Specifically, what rims are those?

Thanks,
jw



surlysoul said:


> Newly built


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

GrumpyOne said:


> Component spec please. Specifically, what rims are those?
> 
> Thanks,
> jw


Those are Mavic Open Pro Ceramic's. again, another nice out of the backyard!


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

How have those Open Pros held up for everyone riding them?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

jdg said:


> How have those Open Pros held up for everyone riding them?


They have been great, I have thousands of miles on mine and they are still going strong. One of my homies is going on ten years on the ceramic ones and they are in great shape.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

ptwood said:


> They have been great, I have thousands of miles on mine and they are still going strong. One of my homies is going on ten years on the ceramic ones and they are in great shape.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


What do you guys like about running such narrow rims with wide tires? No hate, just curious. I'm doing the same thing on my 26" bike (just because I don't want to buy new rims) and I find that tire/brake clearance is pretty minimal (running V's as well). Love your bike btw..


----------



## surlysoul (Oct 23, 2009)

GrumpyOne said:


> Component spec please. Specifically, what rims are those?
> 
> Thanks,
> jw


Yep, 
Ceramic Open Pros
Phil Wood Hubs
White Industry Freewheel
Cane Creek 100 headset
Eriksen Seatpost
Kona Pedals
Brooks Saddle
Avid SL Brakes
Geax Tires
Deore Square taper cranks for now.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Good to know. I have a set of Open Pros on a cross bike with cantis but had them built with disc hubs so I could use them on a mtn bike if need be.

If it works why change it. 

I'd been curious about the strength of brazing without lugs. I've done a lot of brazing in the past, mostly on auto body type stuff and hadn't thought it would be used much for structural/high stress applications. Seems to be holding up well with a number of builders though.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

This past week I took the kids out to Fruita for spring break with the highest of hopes,










but the weather just kicked our butt, sleet, snow, rain, wind, cold, wind, cold, wind... but what can you do? I keep thinking just one more day and it has got to warm up a bit, the kids are convinced I'm out to torture them (well maybe)...










we did have one nice sunset...










We did do a handful of rides, Cooper really enjoyed Kessel run and hammered the ride back up the road to do it over and over, and the view was really nice...










It was cold and I really didn't take many photos but I suppose these get the idea across and I did get on gratuitous pic of #49 for mtbr....










Maybe I'll get that Thomson stem going this summer...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Finally drying up in the upper Ark valley and I've been getting out, hopefully I'll get out with my camera and record some of the epicness soon! If your at Monarch Sunday for closing day don't forget to dress like a rock star! 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

If any of you all out there happen to be in Salida April 28th we will be celebrating international Mustache day with a moonlight ride and drink fest. Most likely we will meet at Subculture Cyclery around 7 and proceed from there! My good friends at New Belgium Brewing will have some of there new Ranger IPA (which is sweet!) for you to partake in! There will be lots of mustaches, single speeds, tweed, beer, whiskey, biking, girls, boys, and general good times! 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Know it is not a McClung, but one of the roaring 29ers done by Tony Pereira. Heard it is up for grabs even.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Any clue what happened to this...*



crux said:


> Know it is not a McClung, but one of the roaring 29ers done by Tony Pereira. Heard it is up for grabs even.


I was expecting to see it up for sale but nuthin'...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Timmy said:


> I was expecting to see it up for sale but nuthin'...


Your right Have not heard or seen anything on this frame from Tony. My understanding is that it is up for grabs. Uploaded are a few additional images of this frame. As it is in Limbo and his normal wait times are well over a year it would be a good bike for someone.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great thread!!!!! 

Love the pics and the stories. Although not a SS 29, I have been working on a Kona Huma that works pretty good for me and is also a McClung wannabe.

Will post some pics soon. 

Who knows, maybe I will make it down from Ned for the above mentioned ride. Spent some time there on the river years ago so I know a few camping spots nearby. Funny PT how a lot of your photos look like mine. Skiing, NBB, crappy camping weather with the kids, Dgo, skiing, work,...etc.

Keep the McClung thread alive with more photos and rides


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Great thread!!!!!
> 
> Love the pics and the stories. Although not a SS 29, I have been working on a Kona Huma that works pretty good for me and is also a McClung wannabe.
> 
> ...


Yahh a rally from Ned would be sweet! I grew up skiing at Eldora and riding my Stingray bmx conversion down dirt roads around there! If you don't make the mustache ride, give a shout when you do get down and we'll go ride.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Here it is... It was just getting a repaint.









More detailed pics here...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pereiracycles/sets/72157623962730668/

Gonna be a beautiful bike for someone.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I love it when my friends from San Diego get all Denver Bronco with their bikes... but seriously Timmy looks sweet, got to be someone in Colorado that likes football and only needs one gear.

Cheers,
P.T.



Timmy said:


> Here it is... It was just getting a repaint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

ptwood said:


> I love it when my friends from San Diego get all Denver Bronco with their bikes... but seriously Timmy looks sweet, got to be someone in Colorado that likes football and only needs one gear.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Yeah, maybe built for someone who is praying for the second coming of Craig Morton and Red Miller???? Oh sh*t, I think I just dated myself.

Actually, I'm pretty certain Tony picked the color scheme on this. Perhaps he's a closet old school Bronco's fan? Stranger things have happened, eh?


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Funny, I thought it must be for a Gators fan when I saw it. Guess that shows which coast I'm closer to. 

jw



ptwood said:


> I love it when my friends from San Diego get all Denver Bronco with their bikes... but seriously Timmy looks sweet, got to be someone in Colorado that likes football and only needs one gear.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Here it is... It was just getting a repaint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Hard to believe this is the same frame with the new paint job. From the detailed pics looks like there will be no chainstay rub issues regardless of tire.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone know how to run one of these and want to live in Salida?










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Anyone know how to run one of these and want to live in Salida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could learn. I used to run a distillation still at my old job. I made food flavors and one of my jobs was to distill orange oil.
I'd do a lot of things to live in Salida.

bruce b.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Anyone know how to run one of these and want to live in Salida?
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


I have no clue how to run one, but could maintain it. Friend brews some great beer down here and I'm sure he would be more than capable. Let us know when you get it up and running. Would be cool seeing some pics of that.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a doctorate in Microbiology, have a comprehensive understanding of fermantation and could learn. Any provisions for "on the job training"? ,-)

PT. I grow more envious of you by the minute.

TCN


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Timmy said:


> I've got a doctorate in Microbiology, have a comprehensive understanding of fermantation and could learn. Any provisions for "on the job training"? ,-)
> 
> PT. I grow more envious of you by the minute.
> 
> TCN


 I'm in my 50's so I've probably drank more beer than Timmy if that counts for anything. Plus I even know how to spell fermentation.
bruce b.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Rigid said:


> I'm in my 50's so I've probably drank more beer than Timmy if that counts for anything. Plus I even know how to spell fermentation.
> bruce b.


D'OH! Does that mean I failed the interview??????


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I am in the beginning phase of development but as it comes together I will post thoughts, questions and photos. sure its not really biking but I am sure I can tie it in with some rides! Perhaps we will have something ready to taste by the time Salida hosts the 2012 SSWC Timmy you know you would have to switch that Pereira for a McClung if you moved here...

Cheers,
P.T.

Gratuitous ski picture from yesterday....


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Perhaps we will have something ready to taste by the time Salida hosts the 2012 SSWC


I'll support that, where do I register... Wife was onboard for heading over to NZ this year until we priced it out.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I was reminded today to make sure that bead is seated after a tube change, luckily I was between knarley sections and not moving very fast...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

ptwood said:


> I was reminded today to make sure that bead is seated after a tube change, luckily I was between knarley sections and not moving very fast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Looks like its soul is trying to escape its mortal coil.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> Ha! Looks like its soul is trying to escape its mortal coil.
> 
> Morgan


Yes to move past it's earthly limits lucky for me it didn't move me beyond mine...Morgan looking forward to sharing a sip of whiskey with you at the start of another SSWC or some ride! 
This reminded me of this photo... I hope I don't give away your secret identity or anything!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolutely love this long-running thread!!! P.T., you should be the spokesman for McClung bikes!!!! That all being said, I still have to ask.........Is that bike freakin heavy or what??? Please don't let this thread die!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*As much as I love my Pear...*



ptwood said:


> I am in the beginning phase of development but as it comes together I will post thoughts, questions and photos. sure its not really biking but I am sure I can tie it in with some rides! Perhaps we will have something ready to taste by the time Salida hosts the 2012 SSWC Timmy you know you would have to switch that Pereira for a McClung if you moved here...
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.
> ...


If it meant being able to move home I wouldn't hesitate riding flats, having only one gear but I'd definitely miss my disk brakes and curvy seat stays.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

ptwood said:


> Yes to move past it's earthly limits lucky for me it didn't move me beyond mine...Morgan looking forward to sharing a sip of whiskey with you at the start of another SSWC or some ride!
> This reminded me of this photo... I hope I don't give away your secret identity or anything!
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! That made me laugh. Yeah, looking forward to riding with you again. Colorado riding is so good. And Utah, New Mexico, Arizona... The Retrotec has momentarily been supplanted, I've got a new favorite. I'd be happy to show you the good stuff here if you come this way, and we've got futons.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

An update seems to be in order here...

So riding for me has been minimal of late and I am thinking the 4th of July ride will be a sufferfest for me! However you sometimes need to go with what life serves up, and so...

1st Bear Creek of the year about a month ago










Hanging with the Ladies after the Cursier Crit, my first official duty as the FIBArk Commodore..










My boy Cooper doing a very funny imitation of me in Canyonlands...










The kids totally getting busted for running down the trail and stepping on the Cleptomanitokital soil.










Yes #49 did make it and even got a good ride in but the wind was a bit much for photo taking so this is what I got...










On my way to the Grand Canyon I had Dinner at the Telluride Mtn. film festival with Dr. David Nichols the worlds foremost authority on LSD and other interestinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn










And had a beer with my man Dave Foreman!!










Then off to row the upper bit of The Canyon...














































So that's what I got for now, as soon as the Ark drops below 4000 or so the Kayak will go away and #49 will stop being neglected! Until then...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Amazing scenery, as always... Looks like good times!


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

ptwood said:


> So riding for me has been minimal of late and I am thinking the 4th of July ride will be a sufferfest for me!


Good to know i won't be alone walking my bike all the way up methodist.

Appears to me that your priorities are in order though.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I am planning a long slow walk up that hill!! Sure it's the kind of thing that makes Shelman happy but me, pure misery....










Cheers,
P.T.


Loudpawlz said:


> Good to know i won't be alone walking my bike all the way up methodist.
> 
> Appears to me that your priorities are in order though.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

you inspired me.
heres my project, at the moment its out at spectrum for paint.
mine will be 650b though.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Is it a truss fork? Nice bike!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Timmy said:


> Is it a truss fork? Nice bike!


no rods for me on this build. i cant wait to see the finished paint.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet definitely post when the paint is done!

Cheers,
P.T.


veloreality said:


> you inspired me.
> heres my project, at the moment its out at spectrum for paint.
> mine will be 650b though.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Not to steal attention from the McClungs but wow:

https://www.victoriacycles.com/images/albums/NewAlbum_1468c/095.JPG


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn you! One of my Favorite places on earth and You have to show it off........ <3


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

jdg said:


> Not to steal attention from the McClungs but wow:
> 
> https://www.victoriacycles.com/images/albums/NewAlbum_1468c/095.JPG


Very nice.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome! It's good ,I think, that Salida is the underground capital of all things amazing...

Cheers,
P.T.

ps If you are in THE Ida next week for FIBArk don't forget to track me down after Bensons closes on Saturday and get your spoke card for entry into The Commodores Cup at the bike race on Sunday! and yes it's OK to puke....



jdg said:


> Not to steal attention from the McClungs but wow:
> 
> https://www.victoriacycles.com/images/albums/NewAlbum_1468c/095.JPG


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

One Week until the 4th ride! See ya'll at Don's at 4am!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

back from spectrum


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

veloreality said:


> back from spectrum


Pretty!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

ptwood said:


> I am planning a long slow walk up that hill!! Sure it's the kind of thing that makes Shelman happy but me, pure misery....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I rode with that guy Kanza.. Jason and I spoke a bit, well as much as you could deep in that race..

I need to make it back to Salida..


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm just curious what some of these are weighing in at.

Glad to see Veloreality jumping in. Still love his Moots more though! Went through this whole thread. Love all the photos. Wish I was still out west for sure! Gotta talk my wife into letting me take my bike with me the next time we go see my mom out in CO Spngs.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

1SPD said:


> I'm just curious what some of these are weighing in at.
> 
> Glad to see Veloreality jumping in. Still love his Moots more though! Went through this whole thread. Love all the photos. Wish I was still out west for sure! Gotta talk my wife into letting me take my bike with me the next time we go see my mom out in CO Spngs.


I think #49 is about 24 lbs but that's just a guess!??

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well that is not too bad at all. The frames just look like they would make for a fairly heavy (yet strong) complete. I like the retro idea but I guess I am just stuck on more modern style frame styling. But still love the classic looks of them. The build quality is remarkable though! Can't wait to see Veloreality's completed!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Well that is not too bad at all. The frames just look like they would make for a fairly heavy (yet strong) complete. I like the retro idea but I guess I am just stuck on more modern style frame styling. But still love the classic looks of them. The build quality is remarkable though! Can't wait to see Veloreality's completed!


all were waiting on to finish mine is the rear hub


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you do a complete from them or are you putting it all together yourself?


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Well that is not too bad at all. The frames just look like they would make for a fairly heavy (yet strong) complete. I like the retro idea but I guess I am just stuck on more modern style frame styling. But still love the classic looks of them. The build quality is remarkable though! Can't wait to see Veloreality's completed!


Just wait, these bikes grow on you! I kinda felt the same before but now i know that someday I will own one! Btw, ptwood, is there a waiting list for mcclung? if so, how long do you think it is?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear you. I think it is just the fork design that throws me off. I understand the design but I guess I like the more modern look. I could see me riding one with my White Brothers fork on it no doubt!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I always wondered about the weight as well. 24 lbs for rigid w/out discs seems a bit porky but really how it fits and rides matters more. I wonder if you guys got to ride a demo model before ordering or loved the design/look/reputation so much you just went for it? Thats not a slam BTW, thats how I ended up with my current bike.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

not sure what the weight on mine will be but no more then my current bike (steel frame, sid fork, chris king wheels/headset, thomson stem/post...) i havent actually weighed my current rig so i dont know. but definatly sub 25.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I think there are only a few things I would like to see different on my current frame:

Shorter chain stays-would be a little easier to manual on
Different material-Ti, 853 or even 953
Better rear dropouts-can't fit a nice tensioner in there and of course GT is giving me the run around trying to get stock ones that didn't come with my bike to start with-like they were supposed to.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I must say owww the 4th was a major suffer fest for me, way to much work and not enough days in he saddle I think that must change....

a few photo's form the 4th...

The roll out with about 50 riders...










On Don and SSR's wheel...










COD snack break...










Hanging out with Loni and Heidi at the top of Monarch pass...










loudpawlz sweet Coconino...










Suffer, suffer, suffer, suffer....
can't take any photo's it just hurts to much...
My buddy Graig that I chased from Silvercreek to 285, homies a hammer!










Bail go home with my tail between my legs,,,,,

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tw3nty9er said:


> Just wait, these bikes grow on you! I kinda felt the same before but now i know that someday I will own one! Btw, ptwood, is there a waiting list for mcclung? if so, how long do you think it is?


There is, not sure how long but he has a pile of bikes to build.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

ooooooh, I like the Coconino!


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

more, more, more....I know you are having lots of adventures PT. We want photos!!!!!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> more, more, more....I know you are having lots of adventures PT. We want photos!!!!!!


Life has been fast and furious of late but here are a few random photos...

you never know what you'll find out there...










Looking down on the project thaat has been consuming the vast majority of my time, hard to see but its a new house we are building (finally) in St. Elmo.










#13 and #49 kickin it at Grizzley lake after a wicked hikeabike...










#49










Sweet single track!?!










and some left overs...





































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Great pics. Those still the cards from SSWC?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I so want to go riding out there! All our trails just make little loops out here. Would love to just go out for a camping/mtb riding weekend somewhere like this!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

crux said:


> Great pics. Those still the cards from SSWC?


Yes, I hoping it makes it to New Zealand!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## olddboy (May 13, 2010)

*Overseas travel?*

Now I see a picture of #49 in the 2010 SSWC photo gallery. So you must be heading down our way? I hope that you make time to travel around NZ for a bit - make sure that you visit the Mainland, and come down to the Southern Lakes. Great riding here in Wanaka, and over the hill in Queenstown. Locals friendly, and brewskis cold.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

olddboy said:


> Now I see a picture of #49 in the 2010 SSWC photo gallery. So you must be heading down our way? I hope that you make time to travel around NZ for a bit - make sure that you visit the Mainland, and come down to the Southern Lakes. Great riding here in Wanaka, and over the hill in Queenstown. Locals friendly, and brewskis cold.


That's the plan! We are hoping for a month??? or so, can't wait!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## olddboy (May 13, 2010)

Road tour before or after SSWC? You'll need the month! Trout season begins 1 Oct/1 Nov (depends on area) so other pursuits can also be followed. See you at the Worlds.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I got out this weekend and actually took some photos! Lots of rain so the trails were super tacky and fast.

#49 taking in the view above South Fooses creek!










Just above Greens creek and the HUGE washouts on the descent, be careful if your riding the Crest anytime soon!










Ahhhh single track...




























After the Crest we rolled up to my homies Fred and Heidi's wedding for some beer, whiskey, bluegrass and good friends...
The next morning we headed north on the Colorado trail, Wade showed us how you rock the full kit and wellingtons on a ride!










  



















A quick shout out to the Professor who came up this weekend with lots of beer and some serious motivation to ride! Thanks man!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

very nice


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

As always very nice PT. 

I was thinking of riding from Molas back down to Durango from Molas Pass on the CO trail. Was curious if you have ever ridden that section. I hear is is 75 miles of sweet ST. Possible a fall group ride???


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

crux said:


> As always very nice PT.
> 
> I was thinking of riding from Molas back down to Durango from Molas Pass on the CO trail. Was curious if you have ever ridden that section. I hear is is 75 miles of sweet ST. Possible a fall group ride???


I never have but but hear it is amazing! If you get something rallied let me know I would be in for that one!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I feel so guilty!!!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> I feel so guilty!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


You're gonna have to start drinking some skinny tire ale!  I need a roadbike too.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice PT!

Number 51 has been doing a bit of East Coast trail hopping. This past weekend I took it to the Catskills in upstate NY.










These little guys were everywhere:









Jockey Hill singletrack;


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

My shiney honey saddle was black after getting caught in a few rain storms riding to the trail.









Hiding from one of the rainstorms in a Woodstock coffee shop. Number 51 waits patiently outside, getting the odd admiring look from a tye-dyed local.









Had lunch on a big mid-stream rock on the ride back to the B&B


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

al415, did you ride any of the Onteora Lake trail system? I grew up in that area but in Va now and have not been back to ride any of that stuff.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

jdg said:


> al415, did you ride any of the Onteora Lake trail system? I grew up in that area but in Va now and have not been back to ride any of that stuff.


I skipped it this year. I rode Onteora when I was up there last year. I rode it one day on my rigid Fat Chance and hated it. I went back on a rented kona FS bike and loved it!


----------



## swisschris (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Really enjoy reading this thread!!

Cheers,

Swiss


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Number 51 has been doing a bit of East Coast trail hopping. This past weekend I took it to the Catskills in upstate NY.


Looks like #51 is living the good life out on the east coast!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Last week we finally got the roof on the St Elmo cabin...










And so it was time to get #49 out for a spin with her old pal #13...










From St Elmo we headed out towards Hancock and Williams pass...










As we headed up Williams pass one thing became clear the Mushrooms were going off!!





































Since Friday I have seen about 20 different varieties!!

Williams pass is pretty washed out on the West side but very lush!










From Williams we headed to the west side of the Alpine tunnel and then up and back over to the east side of the divide and back towards Tin Cup pass...




























A few more mushrooms and a very fast descent back to St. Elmo brought a near perfect day to an end!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Sundays Ride was even better, I will try and get that up tomorrow!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

On Sunday Loni and I decided to ride the Crest, so after a big pile of pancakes we rolled out of town under kinda threatening skies...










To mix things up a bit we rolled up South Fooses creek...










Which proved to be amazing, wild strawberries, giant mushrooms, wild flowers and great single track!




























After the final hikeabike section we made it to the Crest trail with the sky clearing, perfect temperatures and not a soul in sight..



















From the Crest we headed to starvation for our descent back home...



















We did have to stop a few times to enjoy this years bumper crop of raspberries!










The riding in the mountains is as good as it gets right now! If you get a chance get here!

Cheers,
P.T.

ps have I mentioned how much I love riding # 49 lately?


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

P.T., you are living a charmed life! Keep it up.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So a few of us from Salida will be meeting at Mineral Bottom in Utah on the 8th of Oct for a bit of a ride around the whiterim road on the 9th if anyone of you all would like to join us let me know or just show up. It's pretty neat and really good for rigid single speeds! There are some photos a few pages back if you need a refresher on the quality of scenery! 
Hope to see you there!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

ptwood said:


> So a few of us from Salida will be meeting at Mineral Bottom in Utah on the 8th of Oct for a bit of a ride around the whiterim road on the 9th if anyone of you all would like to join us let me know or just show up. It's pretty neat and really good for rigid single speeds! There are some photos a few pages back if you need a refresher on the quality of scenery!
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Hey P.T., what sort of elevations is this spot at?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> Hey P.T., what sort of elevations is this spot at?


Pretty much between 4000 and 6000 feet, you should come out it is amazing! Probably the best time of the year to be in the desert, and just outside of Moab...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Got some good miles in this weekend.*

I had number 51 out at Hartshorne on Sunday morning. Good views of the Atlantic from the top. These pictures were taken at a picnic table at the end of the day









The Record OR brakes / Swisstop pads are doing the job nicely. 









The Swift could use a little proofide by now.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I had number 51 out at Hartshorne on Sunday morning. Good views of the Atlantic from the top. These pictures were taken at a picnic table at the end of the day


Awesome! It's a bummer the 51 won't be joining us for Whiterim-o-rama, hopefully next time! I'll be sure to take lots of pictures...

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Awww man White Rim-o-rama is not looking good I just found this on the NPS Canyonlands site.










The Mineral bottom road is totally washed out. Damn it....

So anyone have a suggestion for an epic ride in October?

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Awwww... Come on PT! You can clean that gap!

But seriously, what happened?


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

> So anyone have a suggestion for an epic ride in October?


Copper Canyon Mexico?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

SilverBullet said:


> Copper Canyon Mexico?


I'm going to Mexico in November, otherwise.....

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

While I sit and ponder an epic one day Utah ride in October I thought I would post a few pics of what has become our standard after work ride from Saint Elmo..

We are headed to the ridge in the back ground, a long ways up yet to go...










And up through the saddle in the background...










SSR on singletrack over 12,000ft...










Fishing for blue sky's above Tunnel Lake...










Tracking a fine line on some rarely used singletrack...










Contemplating how much this does NOT suck...










Some of the best (and freshest) single track in the state thanks to the Conservation Corps and the US Forest Service...










If you need a little loop that starts and stops right out the door at work this ones not so bad

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Awwww... Come on PT! You can clean that gap!
> 
> But seriously, what happened?


Yea the top one was no problem but then....

Big rain, a lot of the backcountry in Canyonlands National park is closed down kinda a bummer...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Like.

P.T., if you come to CA in October, I'll show you an epic ride in the Sierra Nevada.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is a pretty good one, riding my miyata near durango circa 1986(?) or so.










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## 1stiski (Dec 4, 2007)

ptwood said:


> Ahhh finally a new decade and how better to get it going than with a bit of skiing and then a bit of biking!!
> 
> the last ski tour of 2009,
> 
> ...


The ski photos? That one shot looks like the background is the lower parking lot of Solitude Ski Area, Utah???
Twin sticking in the cold smoke and SS on the singletrack is so "Heavenly"


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

1stiski said:


> The ski photos? That one shot looks like the background is the lower parking lot of Solitude Ski Area, Utah???
> Twin sticking in the cold smoke and SS on the singletrack is so "Heavenly"


A bit of the backcountry on Monarch pass, something I hope to be doing in a few months!

Cheers,
P.T


----------



## olddboy (May 13, 2010)

Hi PT
Are you doing as little touring around NZ after the SSWC? Time to make it down to Queenstown/Southern Lakes? Let me know, and I can find a trail or two for you. 
Cheers
Dan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

olddboy said:


> Hi PT
> Are you doing as little touring around NZ after the SSWC? Time to make it down to Queenstown/Southern Lakes? Let me know, and I can find a trail or two for you.
> Cheers
> Dan


If I pull it off I would love to see as much of NZ as possible and will hit you up if we get that way!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Well it's been a while, here are a few highlights of the past few weeks...

Early in September I got to do a loop I have been thinking about for a long time. Salida to Marshall pass, up the Crest trail to Agate creek, down to Sargents, up Marshall on the west and back to Salida, 77miles and 8000 ft of climbing...

The end of the first 27 miles of climbing, and the start of one of the great descents in the state...










looking back up at the top of Agate creek..










Some wet ass feet after one of the many stream crossings...










There are a few corners on the West side of Monarch pass that you do not want to blow or your van will end up about 400 feet below the road next to Agate...










I stopped for lunch in Sargents and then it was eyes down and hammer home, almost nine hours after leaving home...










and some other random rides recently...

headed out to Silver creek, right before I took this a guy on a full suspension geared bike stopped and said "wow that looks like a real suffer machine" Of course I passed him on the short descent about half way to Silver creek










headed toward Hancock










on our way up Poplar gulch..



















and back










Longfellow gulch...

there has to be a trail here somewhere










or not...










yeap definitely no trail...










All the ladies together, including my new Yeti ASR-X SS crossbike!










Sailing in Charleston... (kind of the single speed of the sea)










What you drink with one of the brew masters from New Belgium...










Beach...










And finally the stash...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

bump for the best thread on MTBR

I'm moving to ft. collins when I finish grad school

inspiring stuff P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

appleSSeed said:


> bump for the best thread on MTBR
> 
> I'm moving to ft. collins when I finish grad school
> 
> inspiring stuff P.T.


Thanks appleSSeed! You are gonna love the Fort pretty much the nicest people on earth live there!

Here's a bit of what I've been up to in the last few weeks...

The riding has been amazing this fall I havn't been taking many photos but here's one from a secret location...










A bit of skiing last week, it is shaping up to be an epic year...










Trying to figure out this cross thing but I'm still not sure where the Ergon grips go...










Pretty much an Epic Halloween in Salida!










Testing out the new BCA Whore pack, the latest in avalanche safety!!



Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Monday










Tuesday










Wednesday










Thursday










Friday










Saturday










Sunday










and repeat...


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Monday


This is all goodness. I'll ring you up next time i head up that way to ski.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*just some eye candy*

It was a decent Fall riding-wise for #51. However, I'm posting now just to show you guys a couple of the things I've changed on the bike since the end of Summer.

I switched from a Phil / Open Pro wheelset to Paul / Stans. The braking surface on the Stans is minimal compared to the Mavics, but with proper set-up I haven't lost any braking power. The extra security I get with my tubeless Saguros is more than worth it...

I removed the UN72 / White Industries cranks and am using a polished M960 crankset that I bought directly from Shawnee.... I'm very happy so far.

The final piece of the puzzle showed up today from Hunter Cycles: A brazed stem powdercoated to match the frame. I'm really happy with Rick's work on this stem, and it fits the look of my McClung better than I could have hoped. No sexy action shots until I get out this weekend: By the way, that's a big rock next to the wall in the picture; not some manky carpet.


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

This has been my favorite thread this year ! 
I vote it thread of the year !
Very nice Job keeping it going...:thumbsup:


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I really like this thread as well, but I gotta say those bikes look really heavy!!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

vindiggitydog said:


> I really like this thread as well, but I gotta say those bikes look really heavy!!


Funny you should mention it. I threw #51 on the scale at a friend's bike shop last month. With 28 inch bars, two bottle cages, Geax Saguros and a Brooks saddle it came in at 23.38 lbs.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow!! I stand corrected..... I just figured with all the extra tubing it would be heavy. How is the overall ride?? Looks like short chainstays..I ride a Jabber with long stays, and I love the way it climbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

vindiggitydog said:


> Wow!! I stand corrected..... I just figured with all the extra tubing it would be heavy. How is the overall ride?? Looks like short chainstays..I ride a Jabber with long stays, and I love the way it climbs. :thumbsup:


Yeah, weight hasn't been a consideration with my build but I was pleasantly surprised. I'd characterize the ride as being a bit like a very well made track-bike: Super responsive, very quick and can be ridden intuitively. I don't know if Don did anything different to the geometry of my bike, knowing it was coming to the East Coast. P.T. gave a good description of the ride early on in this thread for comparison's sake.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

al415 said:


> Funny you should mention it. I threw #51 on the scale at a friend's bike shop last month. With 28 inch bars, two bottle cages, Geax Saguros and a Brooks saddle it came in at 23.38 lbs.


what tubing was used on the McClungs?
my victoria is mostly columbus zona and its lugged. now that i think about it ive never weighed it.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Origins...*

this ones for you PT and Al. Where they come from...










They're both 29er's by the way.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Timmy said:


> this ones for you PT and Al. Where they come from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet find Tim. What is the other bike? Still waiting for my frame replacement, but looks like UPS failed to drop it off here this past Friday.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks Crux!*



crux said:


> Sweet find Tim. What is the other bike? Still waiting for my frame replacement, but looks like UPS failed to drop it off here this past Friday.


Thanks Crux! What frame did you ultimately decide on?

As for this beast, it's a circa 1925 Trail Blazer possibly a Hawthorne but who knows? I picked up the frame/fork last May or June in a a very different state. See picture below.










It's taken me that long to get the parts put together, learn how to paint/ use metal filler etc. I still need to get pedals for it but I just finished restoring the saddle today and couldn't resist putting these two side by side.









Cheers!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Man o man I've been off skiing while Alastair and Timmy are just killing it over here damn you boys got some equipment rolling!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So far a quality winter in THE Salida! Decent skiing and the riding in town is sweet, some amazing new trails being built near town right now! Pretty much you should grab your skis and bikes and get here. We rode our asses of today, it was way too hard keeping up to take any photos but we had a pretty good day Saturday skiing...






North Fooses tour from PT Wood on Vimeo.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

sweet vid, P.T.! love that tune, also - actually I recently made a mix cd and used it as the opening track (junip - in every direction). cheers!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tw3nty9er said:


> sweet vid, P.T.! love that tune, also - actually I recently made a mix cd and used it as the opening track (junip - in every direction). cheers!


I just can't get enough, I keep listening to Fields over and over Jose Gonzalez's voice is mesmerizing.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

wow! i hope this dont come off the wrong way PT but i have a bit of a man crush on you. BTW what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

claydough001 said:


> wow! i hope this dont come off the wrong way PT but i have a bit of a man crush on you. BTW what kind of camera are you using?


Dude, this thread has 10 pages... Get in line!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

claydough001 said:


> wow! i hope this dont come off the wrong way PT but i have a bit of a man crush on you. BTW what kind of camera are you using?


Ha ha! I use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5 for when I might trash my camera and a Lumix GF1 (usually with the 20mm pancake lens) the rest of the time. My last video post was shot on the GF1, I really need to figure out a ski pole tripod setup, it seems I'm no surgeon!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Also PT how could I purchase some of that Fat Tire beer? It sure looks tasty.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

claydough001 said:


> Also PT how could I purchase some of that Fat Tire beer? It sure looks tasty.


New Belgium Brewing Company

Beer finder ==>> http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/finder.aspx


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

claydough001 said:


> Also PT how could I purchase some of that Fat Tire beer? It sure looks tasty.


It is! I love the Ranger IPA for a nice winter warm up.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

claydough001 said:


> Also PT how could I purchase some of that Fat Tire beer? It sure looks tasty.


Yes Tasty indeed! My friends at New Belgium are doing a pretty good job I'd say! If you every get a chance try out some of their Lips of Faith brews super yummy! If you get through Salida give a shout and I'm sure I will have an extra in the fridge for you!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well i guess i will have to wait until i get up and around that area. I live in north Louisiana and people down here drink domestic cat urine. They wouldnt know a proper lager if it slapped them in their 1 front tooth.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

this page need pictures! i can only read pictures!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

huummm, 
The Red Ladies...










And some freshies!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Damn, those are true freshies! We got a nice dump here in Tahoe and there were some empty spots in the trees, but nothing like that!


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

claydough001 said:


> I live in north Louisiana and people down here drink domestic cat urine. They wouldnt know a proper lager if it slapped them in their 1 front tooth.


Ah quote of the week! Although with the cold I am reaching for the single malt whisky to keep me warm on the bike! Snow forcast today but not enough to ski on which not a problem as I can't ski!

Keep posting the pics PT as this is one of the best threads on here...

SSP


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Still snowing here...






No fooses 12 18 10 from PT Wood on Vimeo.

And the storm is just getting going!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

That video is good, P.T. Thanks.

There's snow more coming your way!

Here's some of our local fun:




Snow next week for me. It's gonna precipitate one way or another for the next 10 days.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> That video is good, P.T. Thanks.
> 
> There's snow more coming your way!
> 
> ...


We love the snow you guys can't use keep it coming!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/event.php?eid=100396233361420&index=1

One of the greatest weeks of the season is about to begin!!!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

claydough001 said:


> Well i guess i will have to wait until i get up and around that area. I live in north Louisiana and people down here drink domestic cat urine. They wouldnt a proper lager if it slapped them in their 1 front tooth.


I don't think NB does any (or very, very few) lagers, only ales.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

azultoyou said:


> I don't think NB does any (or very, very few) lagers, only ales.


Blue Paddle, and it is quite nice

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a keg of 2 Below for SSF2011! One of my favorite winter beers originally brewed for the http://www.facebook.com/pages/Al-Johnson-Telemark-Race/255685411081 now enjoyed by all those that love winter!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I got a great three hour ride in on #51 last Sunday. Then Snowpocalypse arrived on 50mph winds and I needed snow shoes just to go out for eggs and milk while NJ ground to a snowbound standstill. Finally, by the middle of the week there were some tracks through the busier streets and I dragged the bike out; complete with a high-tech' saddle cover, for a couple of hours of sideways slush riding:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I got a great three hour ride in on #51 last Sunday. Then Snowpocalypse arrived on 50mph winds and I needed snow shoes just to go out for eggs and milk while NJ ground to a snowbound standstill. Finally, by the middle of the week there were some tracks through the busier streets and I dragged the bike out; complete with a high-tech' saddle cover, for a couple of hours of sideways slush riding:


Nice! I love the custom seat cover!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm just home from a week of Skiing at and around Silverton here are a few of my favorite photos!



























































































What more can I say?

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

:::wishes he had P.T.'s life:::


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

tw3nty9er said:


> :::wishes he had P.T.'s life:::


Its easy:

Step 1-Decide lifestyle is your priority.
Step 2-Find a career you can do remote or is needed anywhere (doctor, CPA, techie, etc..)
Step 3-Move to an area that is awesome.
Step 4-Enjoy!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> Its easy:
> 
> Step 1-Decide lifestyle is your priority.
> Step 2-Find a career you can do remote or is needed anywhere (doctor, CPA, techie, etc..)
> ...


...and decide that you can live in small town or middle of nowhere. You can't run to the coffee place anytime of day, or the grocery store, burger joint etc....and if you can it's often a bit of a drive on very twisty mountain roads.

Realize and accept that your income maybe lower and/or seasonal/intermittent. You may have to get a second job and/or use your skills to start a small home business.

There are many trade-offs for any type of lifestyle....$$$ solves many problems, but it also creates alot of problems. You choose the lifestyle and location that makes YOU happy and do it.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep, thats exactly what I was pointing out. It would be a lot easier for me career wise to live in a big city. Instead I've limited my career somewhat to live in a small town up in the mountains and work remotely so that I can snowboard and mountain bike all the time, very much like what is posted in this thread. (Although we have 24/7 grocery, starbucks, casinos, so its not the tradeoff you described.)

I could snowboard and mountain bike even MORE if I didn't do the 50+ hours a week, travel and so on that it takes to maintain a job with a good salary. Some of my friends do it with part time and seasonal work. I did through my 20's. I couldn't support my family anywhere near as well though, as you say $$ solves a lot of problems but creates some.

I've found a happy place that works for me. I just hope that anyone lusting after this type of lifestyle realizes that its not pie in the sky, its just making the choice to do it and follow through. :thumbsup:



Natedogz said:


> There are many trade-offs for any type of lifestyle....$$$ solves many problems, but it also creates alot of problems. You choose the lifestyle and location that makes YOU happy and do it.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

You guys got it pegged, there are no free rides, but being comfortable with a minimum of stuff and having an assortment of marketable skills helps. I really just want to ride, ski and run rivers so that is how I have structured my gig. My kids aren't going to be real happy when they get me moving in instead of a trust fund but I think they will be OK!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the stand-over with your back against the saddle? I may just have to throw out my stand-over requirements in order to get a bike to look the way I want it to.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

edgerat said:


> What is the stand-over with your back against the saddle? I may just have to throw out my stand-over requirements in order to get a bike to look the way I want it to.


Sorry it took a while to get back! It has been a bit to nice around here to be on the puter much! 60 degrees, bluebird and dead calm the last few days some of the best riding of the year as well as sweet skiing! 
My stand over is about 2 inches I have a 30 inch inseam, my tape is at the job but if I remember to bring it home I'll throw out some measurements!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

The ridge where I shot the video up the page a bit and that I ski a lot! ****ing Scary!!!!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Scary as hell! What a nightmare to be caught in that!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> You guys got it pegged, there are no free rides, but being comfortable with a minimum of stuff and having an assortment of marketable skills helps. I really just want to ride, ski and run rivers so that is how I have structured my gig. My kids aren't going to be real happy when they get me moving in instead of a trust fund but I think they will be OK!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Cool, exactly what I meant....it is easy to wish for other stuff and places...too many people don't think about the whole enchilada...I have friends living similar lifestyle and sometimes I wish I could be in there position, but there are many times when I'm glad to be in my position. So, we all need to be happy for (and with) what we have.   :thumbsup: As usual you have posted up even more sweet pics!!! I used to have more free time....I miss the frequent road trips, camping all the time. I always look forward to your updated pics and trail ride reports.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I tried to ski this morning but forgot my skins so rolled back home to blue skies no wind and 65 degrees! #49 went down to Subculture and I had Jason charge up my wheels with some caffelatex and went for a ride up North Backbone then on to Cottonwood! SOOO good worth heading this way if you have a moment!

Cheers.
P.T.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Sorry it took a while to get back! It has been a bit to nice around here to be on the puter much! 60 degrees, bluebird and dead calm the last few days some of the best riding of the year as well as sweet skiing!
> My stand over is about 2 inches I have a 30 inch inseam, my tape is at the job but if I remember to bring it home I'll throw out some measurements!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Oh that makes it very tempting  We are seriously considering a move to Colorado, get away from the rain and grey here in Washington. :thumbsup: Thank you for the response!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

edgerat said:


> Oh that makes it very tempting  We are seriously considering a move to Colorado, get away from the rain and grey here in Washington. :thumbsup: Thank you for the response!


Give a shout if you get out we will go for a ride!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Will do! The prospect of being able to ski, mtb, fly-fish all in the same day oh, and 300 days of Sun, make it real tempting! Just have to figure what the wife and I would do for work....
Thanks again!
isaac


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Hummm last week was COLD but epic blower on the ski hill probably the best in a few years, today I took #49 out for a valentines day date, sure we got a bit dirty but really 15 miles of single track in just my shorts and a jersey after work! Ohh hell yea Salida is awesome!!

Cheers,
P.T.
(sorry no pictures, next time )


----------



## phlite (May 15, 2007)

Second pic is so money!



ptwood said:


> I'm just home from a week of Skiing at and around Silverton here are a few of my favorite photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

ptwood said:


> The ridge where I shot the video up the page a bit and that I ski a lot! ****ing Scary!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sliding slopes Batman! Thankfully nobody was on that when it decided to let go. Were they?

Glad you're safe!

TCN


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Holy sliding slopes Batman! Thankfully nobody was on that when it decided to let go. Were they?
> 
> Glad you're safe!
> 
> TCN


Luckily no one was caught, it was remotely triggered from above. A good reminder to watch your step!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I just read through this thread (maybe browsed some) And you gotta love Colorado. The bike is super sweet, I hope I have the $ to put down on a custom some day. I do question all the fat tire love though. Its alright beer, but we have so much more to offer her in Foco than fat tire.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

thatdirtykid said:


> I just read through this thread (maybe browsed some) And you gotta love Colorado. The bike is super sweet, I hope I have the $ to put down on a custom some day. I do question all the fat tire love though. Its alright beer, but we have so much more to offer her in Foco than fat tire.


Indeed The Fort is a great beer town! NBB is an amazing brewery with a lot of great beer and a major supporter of all thing Salida, so I am a fan. Plus I have a reemerging love of the Fat Tire, it certainly fell of the radar for me, but I have rediscover it recently and frankly it is pretty fricking good...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Its easy:
> 
> Step 1-Decide lifestyle is your priority.
> Step 2-Find a career you can do remote or is needed anywhere (doctor, CPA, techie, etc..)
> ...


Anybody in a mountainous region looking to hire, or know somebody in a mountainous region looking to hire a fresh PhD. Organic Chemist?! Oh, and I can brew beer!

Sry to hijack. I had to try. Cheers


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

tw3nty9er said:


> Anybody in a mountainous region looking to hire, or know somebody in a mountainous region looking to hire a fresh PhD. Organic Chemist?! Oh, and I can brew beer!
> 
> Sry to hijack. I had to try. Cheers


You might try to hit up genentech in SF and see if they have remote work. Live in tahoe. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tw3nty9er said:


> Anybody in a mountainous region looking to hire, or know somebody in a mountainous region looking to hire a fresh PhD. Organic Chemist?! Oh, and I can brew beer!
> 
> Sry to hijack. I had to try. Cheers


You might check with some of the Breweries in Colorado I think some of them use Organic chemists in QA analysis.(?)

I am picking up a still in about a month and will be starting to make whiskey before long if you wanted to work for free for a few years I might have a job for you  !

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Lookin to collect som Heads and Hearts eh???


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

edgerat said:


> Lookin to collect som Heads and Hearts eh???


and just the right amount of tails! Heck maybe if I live right I'll get mentioned on my favorite blog http://drunkcyclist.com/

Cheers,
P.T.

ps I just noticed this thing is now over 50,000 views! Holy crap!


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions, fellas. I would absolutely love to work for a brewery in CO (or anywhere) but unfortunately most of them are looking for analytical chemists. I should try anyway. as for your whiskey still, man that would be so fun! however, "free" won't pay the student loans. good luck with it though, I hope it works out for ya!

pm me if there's anything else you guys know about. thanks!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

tw3nty9er said:


> thanks for the suggestions, fellas. I would absolutely love to work for a brewery in CO (or anywhere) but unfortunately most of them are looking for analytical chemists. I should try anyway. as for your whiskey still, man that would be so fun! however, "free" won't pay the student loans. good luck with it though, I hope it works out for ya!
> 
> pm me if there's anything else you guys know about. thanks!


Tons of people end up doing stuff unrelated to their degree. I went to college for criminal justice and ended up doing infosec. I say beg borrow or steal your way into the lifestyle you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I am back from an EPIC week of skiing in British Columbia and thought ya'll might enjoy a few fresh photos...

A lot of snow at the Wheeler hut on Rogers pass










Bottom of the first run through the tree triangle, the boys got the powder fever bad!










Blower!!



















Contemplating the pillow lines off the Glacier Crest










BIG country!




























Then a few Days at Revelstoke Mountain!










Syd about to play with our new friend Cliff...










Still blower...










The tiny black dots at the top of the couloir on the left are the rest of the crew waiting their turn at Brown Shorts...










Just kept puking...










Lots of pillows...






pillow from PT Wood on Vimeo.

Pretty much that's how the week went...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

And a bit of #49 for the 501st post in this thread!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

After an epic winter it is time to start riding again in earnest! Today I got out of a spin up to Cottonwood, which with the addition of the new North backbone trail, is a legit 20 mile loop with just under 3000 ft of climbing. It, as always, felt great to be on #49 she just flies!

Yesterday I got the great news that the Mineral bottom road would be reopening next week! This got me to thinking about spring cycling endeavors, especially a Whiterim hotlap from Mineral bottom going clockwise. I am thinking the weekend of April 30th, May 1st. We would setup camp on Friday April 29th at Mineral bottom, ride the 30th and head out the 1st. If any one feels like joining the Salida crew for a true spring classic let me know and mark your calenders!










Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

My new baby








!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> My new baby!


Brewing?


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey PT,

You are def living the dream and what a beautiful bike you have. That thing is butter. I was curious if you knew a buddy of mine that I lived with out in Avon CO Mike Skellion? Mike and I went down to Salida and rode alot with a buddy of his that lived there a few years back. I cant remember the guys name but he used to ride a titanium Blacksheep and made leather bags for the brooks saddles. He lived right in downtown salida. Super nice guy just cant remember his name. Figured salida is a relatively small town.......

Also if SSWC is going to be in Salida in '12 then I may be there as well. I will start saving now for that chance.

Sid


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Brewing?


whiskey and such 

Cheers,

P.T.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ptwood said:


> whiskey and such
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> P.T.


Wallace & Gromit Rocket Whiskey :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

I'm so glad to see that #49 is out and about again! This forum just isn't the same without regular updates about her adventures


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> whiskey and such
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> P.T.


Sweet! :thumbsup: Looking forward to more picture updates on this awesome thread!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

First Bear Creek of 2011! Afew down trees and a bit of snow but soooo sweet and a month earlier than normal.




























Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I am thinking I may have a shoe problem..










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

ptwood said:


> I am thinking I may have a shoe problem..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, you do. The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Hell, I could probabley get a nice frame for what you have in shoes there.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, I spent wasted too many hours of a windy Sunday reading this entire thread, but I couldn't stop! Great read, awesome bike, fantastic photos. :thumbsup:

The wife and I have been kicking around the idea of leaving the congested mess that is known as Denver behind and moving to Salida. I think we're about 2 years into our 5 year plan, after which I hope to be living the good life as well.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*More Salida love...*

I had a wedding to go to in Breckenridge last week, so I drove down to Salida with #51, my dog and a old friend from the military. As usual, my camera (phone) hardly left my pocket; but I liked it enough to be planning my next trip already. We went exploring in the hills above town and bumped into Mark riding his Don bike... It was cool to see a McClung besides my own!

Here's my dog enjoying some of the local scenery and a view back into town from across the Arkansas River:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

al415 said:


> I had a wedding to go to in Breckenridge last week, so I drove down to Salida with #51, my dog and a old friend from the military. As usual, my camera (phone) hardly left my pocket; but I liked it enough to be planning my next trip already. We went exploring in the hills above town and bumped into Mark riding his Don bike... It was cool to see a McClung besides my own!
> 
> Here's my dog enjoying some of the local scenery and a view back into town from across the Arkansas River:


Sorry we didn't get to ride next time though, you must of had a few powder days in Breck as well?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

No worries P.T. It was cool just getting a feel for the town, and area. It was a bonus to see a Don bike too. Breck' got dumped on hard the day before I drove down to Denver. They closed I-70. I just did some snow shoeing, then ordered room service for another day!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm super stoked I just got my spot in the Gunnison Growler! I signed up for two laps should be fun???? or something....

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you guys running tubeless with those Open Pro rims?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> Are you guys running tubeless with those Open Pro rims?


I have been with some mixed results, much better with stans than caffelatex. The bead on the saguaros seems to seat well although I do seem to burp air on occasion.

Cheers,

P.T.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks pt, does the heat generated from the rim brake have any effect?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Are you guys running tubeless with those Open Pro rims?


I ran caffelatex with my open pros until two burps led to two crashes on the same section of rocky singletrack. I built a new wheelset using Stan's rims and sealant, and never looked back.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> Thanks pt, does the heat generated from the rim brake have any effect?


I am not sure but will be paying attention to that from now on...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/trails/maps/WhiteRim-LRes.jpg

Saturday!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> and just the right amount of tails! Heck maybe if I live right I'll get mentioned on my favorite blog https://drunkcyclist.com/
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.
> ...


W0W was re-reading this thread and had missed that link somehow...sweet! That takes me back to bmx days. Nice site. :thumbsup:



ptwood said:


> https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/trails/maps/WhiteRim-LRes.jpg
> 
> Saturday!


Holy crap looks like a killer ride!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Just back from a quick spin around the White Rim with 10 of my homies from Salida! The weather was crisp but sunny and fairly calm plus the road is in amazing shape with very little sand!

Enjoying the first bit of sun and trying to thaw some water bottles...










Topping off at the water stash before dropping down Shaffer.










Finding the bottom of Shaffer.










Musselman Arch...










Probably my favorite spot on the ride.



















Half way!



















#49 deep in the desert.










Loni tough as nails...










One more photo then it was all eyes down and hammer for a beer...










We were out for about 12 hours with 9 hours of ride time 2 broken spokes and one flat between 10 of us, not bad at all!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful day in the valley and a new loop I have never done!!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Humm Gunnison Growler preview today, all I can say is ouch and the hard part was still closed. Yea I would say I am a bit afraid...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Well winter is hanging tough around Salida lately but the riding has been pretty good if you can get out of the wind!



















Worst case scenario you wind up with a cold beer and sushi...










with your homies..










Cheers,

P.T.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Good stoke


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Dang I miss living out in CO. MD is nothing like that (where I live anyway)!


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey 1speed...I feel you. I used to live in colorado for eight years and moved to the Northern VA area for work about 5 years ago. Miss the scenery...but some good riding around Gambrill here and GW to the south. not as good as CO but still pretty fun.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I normally ride the Seneca Trail or Schaeffer since they are both local to me. Been up to the Water Shed in Frederick once but my buddies bike had a mechanical and total miles clocked was on 1.3 miles that day! Riding a SS in some of these places is not much fun though and more like hiking at times! But my plan is to hit alot more places this summer.


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you would enjoy GW on the singlespeed. Check it out if you have never ridden down there. Sick ridge riding and phenomenal singletrack

Sorry to highjack...back to the colorado goodness with the McClung


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

srappenel said:


> I think you would enjoy GW on the singlespeed. Check it out if you have never ridden down there. Sick ridge riding and phenomenal singletrack
> 
> Sorry to highjack...back to the colorado goodness with the McClung


This is great stuff I need to figure out how to get #49 out for a tour of all the places I have heard about through this thread!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Just put the 32x21 back on for the Gunnison Growler http://gunnisontrails.com/?page_id=182 And am hoping that will help me start off slow and taper... I am looking forward to an icy beer before the second lap!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where's the summer of 2011 adventures of PT and #49? 

Could he be out riding?

Out drinking??

Out rafting???

Or, is he in in jail with out internet access........


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Where's the summer of 2011 adventures of PT and #49?
> 
> Could he be out riding?
> 
> ...


Ha I would say all of the above here is a quick run down plus a few pictures of what might be the new McClung frame with disc brakes...

I did go race the Gunnison Growler it was going really well with a respectable 3:30 first lap. I felt real good heading out for my second lap but broke the master and half link on my chain so I decided to go have a beer.

The next week I got out for some skiing on Independence pass... So good!



















It has been pretty hot in the valley with to much snow in the alpine so lots of road riding has been going on including a preview of the pro race later this summer over Cottonwood pass, still a LOT of snow up there!










The gravel and 12,000 feet should definitely challenge the pro peleton..










And of course since its June in Salida I had to enjoy a bit of FIBArk!




























Yesterday I rode Silver Creek and the Rainbow via Marshal pass the high snow is starting to melt out but I am thinking snow shoes for the fourth of July ride...

Ohhh and that bike.....





































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## SteveyD (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, I really like this thread, thank's for sharing the great photos and stories. I also really like the look of that new bike. Is that an EBB handling the chain tensioning?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveyD said:


> Wow, I really like this thread, thank's for sharing the great photos and stories. I also really like the look of that new bike. Is that an EBB handling the chain tensioning?


EBB, I got to ride it a bit the other day very nice, same tight responsive feel as the classic frame!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thats a pretty interesting chainstay bb interface....? sweet!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> thats a pretty interesting chainstay bb interface....? sweet!


I was looking at that too! Very innovative way to keep BB area stiffness allowing wide tires and short chainstays.

That said, I still like the retro look of the classic bike more, V brakes and double crown fork. Be still my heart!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

slocaus said:


> That said, I still like the retro look of the classic bike more, V brakes and double crown fork. Be still my heart!


I totally agree, but it is so cool to see his solutions to some fairly complex problems!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of big guns rolling into town for the Fourth ride! could be an epic with large amount of snow left on the pass I will hopefully get some photos up Tuesday or so! See ya'll at 4:15 on Monday morning at Don's house for paincakes with suffer sauce!!



















Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Had a great fourth ride yesterday, felt great right up until I got on the pavement for the last few miles to town. All the sudden my front end went all wanky, I looked down and well, it is still making me cry....










Not a lot of cheer today,
P.T.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

ptwood said:


> Had a great fourth ride yesterday, felt great right up until I got on the pavement for the last few miles to town. All the sudden my front end went all wanky, I looked down and well, it is still making me cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good things must come to an end. You'll have a new one soon I bet. Just did the same thing with one of my bikes. It's better than ever now.

Morgan


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Had a great fourth ride yesterday, felt great right up until I got on the pavement for the last few miles to town. All the sudden my front end went all wanky, I looked down and well, it is still making me cry....
> 
> Not a lot of cheer today,
> P.T.


That sucks. Drown that frown in some Ranger tonight.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Just dropped #49 off at Dr. McClungs office he's going to go all Steve Austin on her and make her (humm maybe that should be Jamie Sommers) better, stronger and faster than before. Looks like I'm riding road and cross until I leave for the Grand Canyon at the end of the month but #49 should be back in time for the US Pro Challenge in August.

A bit more Cheer,
P.T.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

ptwood said:


> Had a great fourth ride yesterday, felt great right up until I got on the pavement for the last few miles to town. All the sudden my front end went all wanky, I looked down and well, it is still making me cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! Glad it wasn't worse and you're OK! Hope she gets fixed soon.

TCN


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

A cracked #49... never thought such tragedy would darken this thread...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A handful of photos from the fourth...























































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Well it looks like complete down tube replacement for #49 I will try and get a photo or two before I head down the Grand canyon next week....










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Crikey, I've missed some drama! I've been away from the PC since April due to a temporary work gig... I hope you get #49 back soon PT.

Here are a couple of pictures of #51's new look to tide you over:

Back in black... switched out the brown tape and swift for a more somber look:










Also switched out my Campagnolo Record OR brakes for something with a bit more oomph;










Avid Arch Supremes...


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

PT...what is the outcome of #49? You're killing me!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

pint said:


> PT...what is the outcome of #49? You're killing me!


I just returned from a few weeks on the Grand Canyon (25000cfs steady flow, great weather and pretty girls riding on my bow) last night, I stopped by Don' work shop today. He was removing the down tube, looked like a giant pain in the ass! It should only be a few weeks until she's back on her feet, but the paint job is shot...

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ptwood said:


> and pretty girls riding on my bow


Damn. Now you know, you have a reputation of fine pictures now, so let's see the reincarnation steps on #49 and proof of that tease above. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

slocaus said:


> Damn. Now you know, you have a reputation of fine pictures now, so let's see the reincarnation steps on #49 and proof of that tease above. :thumbsup:


Humm...




























Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for a "caption contest" for the pic above on the boat.

Something like "aiy, aiiy, aiiy aiyy, I am the frito bandito" comes to mind.

How about some pics and behind the scenes reports from the pro-challenge bike race?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Time for a "caption contest" for the pic above on the boat.
> 
> Something like "aiy, aiiy, aiiy aiyy, I am the frito bandito" comes to mind.
> 
> How about some pics and behind the scenes reports from the pro-challenge bike race?


Just back from Independence Pass ****ing amazing! Such a cool scene and the kids from Salida crushing it! I am sorting the 800 photos I took right now so a few will follow soon...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> I have been with some mixed results, much better with stans than caffelatex. The bead on the saguaros seems to seat well although I do seem to burp air on occasion.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> P.T.


How's your tubeless been going? I've been getting soo many flats from star thistle and blackberries this summer that I'm considering it again. Last tube had one patched hole, went flat, pulled it out and had 7 more holes in it!!!  SS has WTB Laserdisc 29er rims and geary has Mavic TN719 rims. What are your thoughts on this?

EDIT: Love your pics from the fourth! Always relaxing to re-browse through this thread!  Sorry to hear about #49, can't wait to see pics after she's all repaired and re-painted!

Are you still running 32/21 or?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> How's your tubeless been going? I've been getting soo many flats from star thistle and blackberries this summer that I'm considering it again. Last tube had one patched hole, went flat, pulled it out and had 7 more holes in it!!!  SS has WTB Laserdisc 29er rims and geary has Mavic TN719 rims. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> EDIT: Love your pics from the fourth! Always relaxing to re-browse through this thread!  Sorry to hear about #49, can't wait to see pics after she's all repaired and re-painted!
> 
> Are you still running 32/21 or?


The tubeless had been going really well, I wound up using a couple extra scoops of Stans and it took pretty well. I had been running a 32-20. I am hoping #49 is getting closer this week the bottom tube came off last week....

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A few pictures from the little race we held in Colorado last week...

Cooper is stoked about meeting Jens









Right out my front door...









Independence pass






















































Breckenridge...


















Andy Shleck examining the podium girl










The leaders..









Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Superb pictures, pt!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So #49 has a new down tube and brazing should be done soon! In the mean time here are a few pictures of my buddy Loni's new frame # 54 (I think?)...














































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Woah! EBB and disc tabs? What did it take to make that happen? =) Good to hear that #49 is on the way back to full health.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

The chainstay/EBB connection on that new frame is pure art!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Close!









Just a bit more brazing, some clean up and a bit of paint and she'll be better than ever!

I'm kinda thinking about all white, since she will be resurrected from the dead and all...Any thoughts?

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

ptwood said:


> Close!
> I'm kinda thinking about all white, since she will be resurrected from the dead and all...Any thoughts?[/QUOTE]
> 
> As I walked out in the streets of Laredo
> ...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

morganfletcher said:


> As I walked out in the streets of Laredo
> As I walked out in Laredo one day,
> I spied a young cowboy, all wrapped in white linen
> Wrapped up in white linen and cold as the clay.
> ...


Ha I was just thinking about that film and red as well!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

P.T. Thanks for your answer regarding tubeless experience.

Color....white is nice or a really deep blood red would be good.

Blood red...maybe make it a shade darker?

Blood Red Classic Acrylic Paints - 637 - Blood Red Paint, Blood Red Color, Old Holland Classic Paint, 9C0001 - Art-Paints.com


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think white would be great, I love a white bike. You could maybe do some of the details in red.. like the recesses on the seat tube and the fork plates etc...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Keep the original colors in honor of the phoenix resurrection. If it could not be saved, then I support a new color.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

That EBB / chainstay set up is lovely! For my money (and experience) the set screws work better and deform the shell less if placed at 11o'clock position on the top (as customers always over torque them!)

SSP


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Singlespeedpunk said:


> That EBB / chainstay set up is lovely! For my money (and experience) the set screws work better and deform the shell less if placed at 11o'clock position on the top (as customers always over torque them!)
> 
> SSP


It's worked perfectly for me for a few years.


grub (set) screws installed by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

morganfletcher said:


> It's worked perfectly for me for a few years.
> 
> grub (set) screws installed by fnagrom, on Flickr
> 
> Morgan


it can work fine, perhaps some of the people I have built EBB frames for were all ham-fisted gorillas! Having the shell properly finished and round to start with is critical too. My pet builder had been using them on tandems for decades so knew what to do 

SSP


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Paint it white PT.. There is nothing sexier than a white bike...........Except maybe those podium girls.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow a bit over a week on my back all jacked up first on vicoden then on percocet. At first it seemed I had slipped a disk in my lower back but after trying everything i could think of to relieve the pain I finally had my buddy Ann come over and do some Rolfing on me. Finally some relief! Her thought was that perhaps my right knee was going out of plain on my pedal stroke and caused some serious conflict between my stomach and back muscles. Anyone have anything similar? 

The rear triangle on Loni's bike is super cool I think it was a pretty big challenge to fit a larger 29" tire 2.4, 2.5(?) on a bike with a 16.25" chain stay. Pretty cool, I am not sure about the EBB but I believe the disc brake influenced that at least some. 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Wow a bit over a week on my back all jacked up first on vicoden then on percocet. At first it seemed I had slipped a disk in my lower back but after trying everything i could think of to relieve the pain I finally had my buddy Ann come over and do some Rolfing on me. Finally some relief! Her thought was that perhaps my right knee was going out of plain on my pedal stroke and caused some serious conflict between my stomach and back muscles. Anyone have anything similar?
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


All the time, I thought it was from getting older? I just pop pills when needed, whine a bit when getting up in the morning, rest and rehab when required and just keep on riding.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Wow a bit over a week on my back all jacked up first on vicoden then on percocet. At first it seemed I had slipped a disk in my lower back but after trying everything i could think of to relieve the pain I finally had my buddy Ann come over and do some Rolfing on me. Finally some relief! Her thought was that perhaps my right knee was going out of plain on my pedal stroke and caused some serious conflict between my stomach and back muscles. Anyone have anything similar?
> 
> The rear triangle on Loni's bike is super cool I think it was a pretty big challenge to fit a larger 29" tire 2.4, 2.5(?) on a bike with a 16.25" chain stay. Pretty cool, I am not sure about the EBB but I believe the disc brake influenced that at least some.
> 
> ...


I use a good Chiropractor (always find one through friend/family referral if you can) as needed, occasional 1 hour deep tissue massage, eat good, try to sleep enough, occasional Advil or Aleve, sometimes requiring time off the bike. Getting older sucks. Hope you're well soon.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh... I love me some McClung!


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope the back is doing better...Not that long till it is on to the next season....SKIING!!!!! Take care and hope you are on the mend. Thinking of getting a Loveland pass that comes with 4 days at Monarch...stay tuned.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Hope the back is doing better...Not that long till it is on to the next season....SKIING!!!!! Take care and hope you are on the mend. Thinking of getting a Loveland pass that comes with 4 days at Monarch...stay tuned.


Let me know if you get to Monarch I know a stash or two.... 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Ouch...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy crap have you ever seen the size of the needle they use to shoot cortisone into your back with? I'm pretty sure Dr. Dickstein needed a ladder to get it started...
On a happy note #49 is fixed ! And as soon as I can walk I will go get her, although I'm thinking rattle can paint job for now as I seem to have spent all my spectrum killer powder coat funds on my back.... 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*ouch*

I'm no xray tech, but is that a bulging disk. 
i had that (not sure how bad) which resulted in some nerve damage and doing hyper-extensions - lying on stomach and raising up the torso with your arms while the pelvis stays on the ground had me recovered in a few months.



ptwood said:


> Ouch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

dtheo said:


> I'm no xray tech, but is that a bulging disk.
> i had that (not sure how bad) which resulted in some nerve damage and doing hyper-extensions - lying on stomach and raising up the torso with your arms while the pelvis stays on the ground had me recovered in a few months.


I'm just able to start those and a few other stretches and exercises, hoping it helps!

Cheers.
P.T.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I started reading this thread late last night...*

and finished it this morning. All I can say is THIS IS THE BEST THREAD I HAVE EVER SEEN ON MTBR!. The pictures, the writing, all the cool places and people really enjoying life makes it special. The fact that #49 is a retro steel single speed with rigid fork and v-brakes being ridden in Colorado and other high altitude places that most would think long travel fs and 8in rotors on your hydraulic disc brakes is a must makes this thread priceless.
I ride a rigid ss, supsended ss, and geared suspended. All are 29ers with v's as well and the bikes get ignored on mtbr largely because of the v's in my mind so I take great pleasure in seeing the limitless adventures of #49.
Looking forward to the next update. Hope your back and bike are on the mend PT!. 
ps...I also rock tubeless Geax Sagauro's and Ergon's on all my bikes. Nothing better.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Fixed!!!!!




























Don installed a new down tube and floating gusset which should make #49 WAY stronger than before! Now if I could get him to braze some steel into my spine...

Cheers, 
P.T.

ps edouble thanks!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

one more...










Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Looking good, P.T.! Yeah, maybe get Don to insert a couple pieces of brazing rod.

Get better! We really want you out there getting more fine photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Good to see the rebuild.

I was just in your neighborhood for a week, Fruita and Moab. You are a lucky bum.

Morgan


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

#49 back together! Hopefully I can get a bit of riding in before we get too much snow!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

After over 3 months of #49 not being ridden I finally got her out today! Pure joy! There really is nothing that compares to peddling her, the fit, the ride, the lite buzz of the King hub... just amazing! 

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

That's great news P.T. Glad to hear you're back in the saddle! I had #51 out for a couple of fast and twisty hours on some fine east coast singletrack yesterday. You're right on the money; these bikes can't be beat for smiles per mile.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

I am sure you have decided on color already but, I would love to see #49 done up in black with red pins around the brazing


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Glad to see 49 is out and about again. I love the raw look!


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

Very nice bike. I say just clear coat it and leave it as a homage to the hard times it's seen.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

PAmtbiker said:


> Very nice bike. I say just clear coat it and leave it as a homage to the hard times it's seen.


For the time being she's going to rock the skin falling of terminator look...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I got #49 out for our third anniversary ride today. It was a beautiful day in the valley and #49 and I had a awesome ride on the trails north of town. I have to say after thousands of miles, wearing out a ton of rubber, two sets of grips, two saddles, one rim, one king cage and one down tube I think I love her more than ever...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

An amazing afternoon to ride!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see you out and about. Hope the back is doing better and that you will be able to get turns before too much longer (unless you already have). Cheers to a good winter!!!!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Glad to see you out and about. Hope the back is doing better and that you will be able to get turns before too much longer (unless you already have). Cheers to a good winter!!!!


Thanks! the back is getting there. No skiing yet, it was looking good here until last nights 112 mph wind blew the snow pack to bits... I did get out to the Colorado Avalanche Information Centers benefit bash last night, everyone there was totally stoked for winter!





[URL=http://www.theonion.com/video/report-most-college-males-admit-to-regularly-getti,14386/]Report: Most College Males Admit To Regularly Getting Stoked

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Talked to Don on Wednesday, very interesting convo


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

edgerat said:


> Talked to Don on Wednesday, very interesting convo


I met Don quite a few years ago when I was in Salida riding with a friend who worked at Absolute Bikes. He told me that Don's shop was down the street and that we could go visit. First we met his girlfriend as Don was off helping someone with their bike which they'd left somewhere. Then Don showed up and gave us a grand tour. We still talk about how much we enjoyed that little "slice of heaven" but I have to say that I think that any conversation with Don might be "interesting".


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

You have to give it to a guy that has never sold out. He builds his cruiser bikes exactly how he wants and if you don't like it, you find someone else. I have never ridden one or, seen one in person but, I like everything about his philosophy on bikes and how they should handle with those 29" wheels.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to agree a conversation with Don is time well spent!

So I got # 49 a bit of jewelry for our third anniversary










and we finally got to wear it out tonight!










and I ain't lion










when I say it was awesome...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Marlon Brando ~ 'Hey Stella!'~ A Streetcar Named Desire - YouTube


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

edgerat said:


> Marlon Brando ~ 'Hey Stella!'~ A Streetcar Named Desire - YouTube


ya pretty much pegged it....

cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Another beautiful weekend of riding in the upper Arkansas valley!










I really need to give a shout out to Fred Maxwell and all the kids, assistant coaches and parents that helped bring the State Championship Mtn. Biking title back to Salida! Awesome!

Salida High School Mountain Bike Team wins, Fred Maxwell coach of the year

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Just in case anyone finds themselves in Salida on Thanksgiving....

The 2nd annual Fast Freddy Thanksgiving Day Ride will be meeting at 10:30 on the Fst bridge, bring a flask to keep you warm!














































It will be a good time!!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

If you were in Salida today you might have gone for a bike ride....
There were around 60 Mountain bikers, a similar number of roadies and a good sized contingent of cruisers, townies, kids, parents, grand parents etc... 
We started out with a hot lap around town then the Roadies hit the road the cruiser types hit the turkey and we hit the trail! last year the high was somewhere around 10 degrees this year it was around 60 calm and bluebird, absolutely perfect for riding! There wasn't much standing around so I only have a few photos... but of course I do have some!

Mtn Bikers, Roadies and crusiers living together in perfect harmony! ( of course some of the roadies wanted some rules for riding around town, they were ignored  )










Whiskey stop!










So good! Now I gotta go eat, Happy Thanksgiving to you all and I hope your butt found your bike seat today!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Uh, I was there......









Ohwaitwhat?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

banks said:


> Uh, I was there......
> 
> Ohwaitwhat?


Just seeing if your paying attention... We did miss you this year it was an amazing rally of bikers of all types!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Hehehehe!!!





































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

what is that sock duck tape contraption?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

climbing skins


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

jcufari said:


> what is that sock duck tape contraption?


cheap super effective toe warmer










climbing skin










depending on which you mean 

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy Holidays!









Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

And If you happen to be in Salida for new years eve!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

Any news or updated pics of that frame with the EBB and disc tabs? I thought Don has always been pretty adamant about what you get?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

riverfever said:


> Any news or updated pics of that frame with the EBB and disc tabs? I thought Don has always been pretty adamant about what you get?


I have only seen the two frame that I posted pictures of earlier. Wade and Loni are loving them, 16.25" chain stay and room for a 2.5" (?) tire make for a climbing machine!

The Trails here have been buried and no snow on the peaks... tough winter so far but a few highlights to share...

An amazing turn out for the New Years Tweed ride around 100 cyclist showed up despite the amazingly Icy conditions in spots!










We rode some, hit a few house parties and all the bars! I am pretty sure this was the first event ever in Salida with more ladies than boys!!










Then on Tuesday I bought a building to house Wood's High Mountain Distillery!










And finally after nearly 2 years this is back!










So excited!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

)))))))) I am spending the week in Silverton this....

Silverton Mountain: View Article

a day at Phil's world and some Ice climbing should make for a diverse few days!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting for the pics on the tweed........


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Still waiting for the pics on the tweed........


Sorry I've been MIA, still working on more pics frrom the Tweed ride, it was great though...
In the mean time I do have a few from last weeks Silverton Sausage Fest...

Day One involved a bit of heli skiing...

Click to play



















And some laps at Silverton Mountain...










Day 2 a bit of riding at Phil's World...



















and plenty of time at the rum bar...










Day 3 a beautiful tour up to Ophir Pass...



















And day 4 a pictureless ride at Hartman Rocks but trust me it was great!!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry it has been awhile, setting up the distillery seems to be taking up most of my time these days! I did get out today for 50 miles on the road bike in the howling wind! Now that's fun!? If anyone finds themselves in Salida next weekend (march 3rd) I'm throwing a building warming party at 144 w First Street the new home of Wood's High mountain Distillery, Should be epic!
Hopefully more riding soon!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll be there P.T. And stop in to say hey.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

WHoooHooo 13" at Monarch! First pow day o the year for me! Really I had given up on skiing but today Ullr hit me with some good **** and now I'm back on that train...My name is P.T. and I'm an addict... jfcooper See ya there! Should be a good warmup to the Monarch Patrol party!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

WHOOOOOOAAAAAA...look at all that virgin snow


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

driver bob said:


> WHOOOOOOAAAAAA...look at all that virgin snow


It didn't last long most of the hill was tracked out by 10:30, but its puking right now so tomorrow is looking to be really good!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Got to stop in and say hey to PT, he's going to have a really nice little distillery when all of the dust settles.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

jfcooper said:


> Got to stop in and say hey to PT, he's going to have a really nice little distillery when all of the dust settles.


Thanks for stopping by hopefully we'll get a ride next time your in town!

A few photos of the distillery...









peeling some plaster...









A LOT of screws in the roof!









A few holes in the roof for a bit...









A lot of work to be done but we are moving forward!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

PT you may need to start a new thread call "My New McCung at the Whiskey Parlor". But we would hate to see this thread die so soon.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

jfcooper said:


> PT you may need to start a new thread call "My New McCung at the Whiskey Parlor". But we would hate to see this thread die so soon.


This thread is an excellent narrative. It's like reading a book.

Morgan


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jfcooper said:


> PT you may need to start a new thread call "My New McCung at the Whiskey Parlor". But we would hate to see this thread die so soon.


That's parlour. :thumbsup: 



morganfletcher said:


> This thread is an excellent narrative. It's like reading a book.
> 
> Morgan


Yes it is and I like it. :thumbsup:

PT, that's a beautiful old building to locate it in too. Any outside pics?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I first have to say this past week was perhaps the nicest weather that I can recall in Salida. Unfortunately (or fortunately from the perspective of a guy without a roof on his building) I was neck deep in a 100+ years of roofing debris .










Yet today #49 and I finally got out, it was amazing and the trails are in great shape! I know I have said this before but I just straight up love my bike, it is pure joy riding her! Anyway after riding I got my two ladies together for a bit inside my third lady...










She's not terrible impressive from the outside but a beauty inside and my alley neighbor is the new Sub Culture Cyclery so I'm hoping I can trade Shelman tune ups for whiskey!










And for sure anyone of ya'll that read this stuff will always be well taken care of if you ever get the chance to roll into my little distillery!

I am looking for a PE that can sign off on some electrical and plumbing plans, maybe a trade for a life time supply of whiskey???










Morgan, I hope next time we share whiskey at the start of the SSWC it's some I made!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

I kept coming back to this thread to admire your bike PT, just love the McClung style. And now you're setting up a distillery?  If there's 2 things worth spending money on it's good bikes and good scotch!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

james-o said:


> I kept coming back to this thread to admire your bike PT, just love the McClung style. And now you're setting up a distillery?  If there's 2 things worth spending money on it's good bikes and good scotch!


Here...Here! ..And a third thing, good women or a good/great woman!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So I'm thinking about a long ride near Fruita on Saturday any good suggestions? 

I hope it's as nice where you are as it is here!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinking of bringing this:

Sawyer - Trek Bicycle

To this:

3P Salida Pole Pedal Paddle

Anyone else in?

PT?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> I am thinking of bringing this:
> 
> Sawyer - Trek Bicycle
> 
> ...


If there is any snow left I will be there! Or maybe the bike leg will be just be really long, which would be awesome also!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ptwood said:


> I am looking for a PE that can sign off on some electrical and plumbing plans, maybe a trade for a life time supply of whiskey???


Why the aerospace industry never pushed early on to get ones PE is beyond me. I'd be glad to help as an engineer, just don't have 2 little letters after my name. Whiskey not required, just one nice day out on the trails there would make me happy.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

May 5th hot lap on the whiterim leaving about 4 am from mineral bottom, it should be fun! Good Camping in the Cottonwood grove where the road forks towards the mineral bottom put in. Be there!!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

crux said:


> Why the aerospace industry never pushed early on to get ones PE is beyond me. I'd be glad to help as an engineer, just don't have 2 little letters after my name. Whiskey not required, just one nice day out on the trails there would make me happy.


Crux, if you get to Salida I'll make sure you get a tour of the local goods! Stop by I am pretty much at the distillery 24-7 these days, well unless I'm riding or doing something else fun!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Before I head off on a little utahhhh adventure I thought I might post a pick or 2 of the distillery progress and say happy may! I hope you are riding more than I am!

Plumbing...


















Kick ass trench drain!









And finally, walls!!!


















Starting to edge up on that part where there is light at the end of the tunnel!! Perhaps 6 to 8 weeks before test batches!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

How it has been a long time, seems the distillery has been keeping me pretty busy. I thought a quick up date would be in order...
Had a great White Rim ride in May, 
Rolling out w my ladies...










Huge full moon so we rallied at 2:30 am to enjoy the moonlight and avoid the heat of the day



















Kristy on one of her first bike rides, only 50 or so more miles to go...










No snow this spring so the Crest opened a bit early...










And Wood's High Mountain Distillery pretty much what I do all the time these days!



















while listening to music on my kick ass old school amp!










Hope lots of riding getting done out there! 
Only a week and a half until the fourth ride I hope to see ya there!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh where oh where has PT been? Oh where oh where has he been? Grand Canyon? Pro-cycling challenge? Whiskey shots? CTR?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

tundra277 said:


> Oh where oh where has PT been? Oh where oh where has he been? Grand Canyon? Pro-cycling challenge? Whiskey shots? CTR?


Ha yeap, well kinda anyway...

I spent a lot of time working out the magic gear for the yeti...









A bit of time on the river with Kristy...









Got in a day on Independence pass with a few friends and Tejay...


















I got to hold Jens's bike during check in at the start in Breck...










and the rope for the call out row..









Mostly however I have been here...






















































The Distillery should be open some time in the next month or so if you get to Salida stop by!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow that Yeti loop-tail is sweet and OMG the Distillery is looking awesome! You gotta make the Legos permanent.

Thanks for the update, keep em coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Done!


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

The Lego "plug" is seriously cool....love it! Can't wait to see the completed shop....


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah!!! Thanks for the update.....I knew you were hiding out having fun. Please post the grand opening party and we will all be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

We are due for a "check-in" in Salida soon and the Distillery and a visit to see you Mr. Woods is on the agenda. Things are looking great and I'm sure the folks in Salida can't wait for the opening party.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Started off this past week cheering on my nephew and his rivals from Salida HS at the first NICA Colorado mtn bike race of the season! Great racing and a ton of kids!










Got some work done at the distillery, no booze to sell yet but we have hats and t-shirts!










Some new art!










And some oak! So while I'm still not open I am ready when my license finally gets approved!










It rained all day Wednesday and Thursday was pretty much a cyclists powder day wtih super tacky and fast trails! No pictures but take my word it was awesome!

Friday evening was the first, hopefully annual, chainless bike race down the spirals on S-mtn, as part of the first annual Salida Bike Fest.




























Then it was my turn! On this corner as I slipped into the lead of my heat, traveling at 31.8 mph (according to my garmin) my rear wheel broke loose and I departed the company of my bike. I landed in the ditch on a pile of rocks, followed by the guy I just passed and the fellow behind him. Luckily I cushioned their landing...and #49 was unscathed...










I am sure once the broken rib and all the raspberries that I have from head to toe heal I will get some really good fall riding in...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

*A bit of (not so fresh) new meat... #54*

Not a prolific photographer like PTW but here's the first photo I've posted of my 2&1/2 yr old or so #54. Cheers!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

McClungs are still the nicest bikes out there, to me.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

azultoyou said:


> Not a prolific photographer like PTW but here's the first photo I've posted of my 2&1/2 yr old or so #54. Cheers!


Beautiful!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

azultoyou said:


> Not a prolific photographer like PTW but here's the first photo I've posted of my 2&1/2 yr old or so #54. Cheers!


Wonderful indeed! The essence of biking.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

I got this bike as a gift without any real fit process. Though a beautiful bike, the best part is that it really, REALLY fits. By far the most comfortable bike I have ever had. Set up a bit up-right but with tight geometry, it's fantastic on the twisties and is just a joy


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

azultoyou said:


> I got this bike as a gift without any real fit process. Though a beautiful bike, the best part is that it really, REALLY fits. By far the most comfortable bike I have ever had. Set up a bit up-right but with tight geometry, it's fantastic on the twisties and is just a joy


An excellent gift!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Started off this past week cheering on my nephew and his rivals from Salida HS at the first NICA Colorado mtn bike race of the season! Great racing and a ton of kids!
> 
> Got some work done at the distillery, no booze to sell yet but we have hats and t-shirts!
> 
> ...


Races look like fun, heal fast! :thumbsup: Broken/cracked ribs are not fun! 

Hats and shirts look nice, but have you thought of making the two O's MTB wheels? Dunno if it would look better, just a thought. Like the mustache on the logo.



azultoyou said:


> Not a prolific photographer like PTW but here's the first photo I've posted of my 2&1/2 yr old or so #54. Cheers!


Beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> two O's MTB wheels? Dunno if it would look better, just a thought. Like the mustache on the logo.
> :


Or cogs perhaps? I'll have to do a limited edition!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

...a thousand words.


















Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

ptwood said:


> Started off this past week cheering on my nephew and his rivals from Salida HS at the first NICA Colorado mtn bike race of the season! Great racing and a ton of kids!
> 
> Got some work done at the distillery, no booze to sell yet but we have hats and t-shirts!


Those Hats are to cool....How do we get one? Gotta support the shop...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

2times said:


> Those Hats are to cool....How do we get one? Gotta support the shop...


Stop by the shop or send me a PM and we can work it out!

Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

As of this week the distillery is fully permitted, we have grain showing up next week and should be off to the races! 
If you get to Salida stop by and say hi, maybe we can get a ride!










Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats PT you've been working hard, now it's time for some drinking.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

The last month has been a wild ride but as I settle into a routine I thought I might throw a little MTBR update out. First the weather up until last weekend has been stellar for riding so I have gotten out a bit...

Thanksgiving day was sweet although I found myself as the lantern rouge in a group of pretty tough kids.










Taf schooled me riding a line I always walk...










For the most part though I am at the distillery making booze...





































Cheers and Happy Holidays,
P.T.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Very nice! Great that you guys have such a lively bike scene there and that you are now making booze. Guess I'll have to plan on a stop next time I do the TDR.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ptwood said:


> The last month has been a wild ride but as I settle into a routine I thought I might throw a little MTBR update out.


I don't post often but I do read every time there is an update, and the updates always make me smile !!

Happy Holidays to one and all.

DB


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

Even though McClung has left the thread I too enjoy the updates on the spirits. If I ever make it out there..

Happy Holiday


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

For those of you that enjoy a bit of bike porn, here are few of my buddy Marks, McClung one of the latest design...





































And of course a little something from the distillery..










Happy Holidays!!!
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Just in case you needed another excuse to come visit the Upper Ark Valley!

Arkansas Valley Libations Society merges brewers, distillers, vintners - The Denver Post

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been spending a lot of hours making whiskey of late. Yet I have been able to get out a bit and thought I would post a few photos. The riding has been excellent here all winter and looks to be that way for a while yet, if you get to Salida stop by the distillery and say hi!

Riding




































Cocktails in the tasting room




































Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ptwood said:


> I have been spending a lot of hours making whiskey of late. Yet I have been able to get out a bit and thought I would post a few photos. The riding has been excellent here all winter and looks to be that way for a while yet, if you get to Salida stop by the distillery and say hi!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Whiskey flask is dry right now if we are in the area this spring / summer would love to top it off and get out for some Salida single track.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

We're heading that way after work today for a weekend stay in BV. Wish I could convince the rest of the crew to bring wheels instead of boards, but the less-than-epic conditions at Monarch & Cooper will afford us time to perhaps swing by the new place and check it out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Just read all 28 pages. I thought the replacement for my diamond Jones would be a Spaceframe Jones, but not so sure anymore.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

Greatest thread ever. I love my OS Blackbuck but I'd still love to get a McClung some day.
bruce b.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Yesterday I was forced to go inspect the spring water supply,










can't make whiskey with out good water and I would say the 20+" at monarch should be good whiskey in a few months!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Yesterday I had to go inspect the spring water supply,










you can't make great whiskey without great water and I would say the 20"+ Monarch had yesterday should make great whiskey!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I called and spoke to Don today. Super nice guy. I may be heading out near Salida and since we're the same size, he said I could take his bike out for a spin. Sounds like he's semi-retired now, so I need to get on it before he decides to hang it up for good.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

stremf said:


> I called and spoke to Don today. Super nice guy. I may be heading out near Salida and since we're the same size, he said I could take his bike out for a spin. Sounds like he's semi-retired now, so I need to get on it before he decides to hang it up for good.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

stremf said:


> I called and spoke to Don today. Super nice guy. I may be heading out near Salida and since we're the same size, he said I could take his bike out for a spin. Sounds like he's semi-retired now, so I need to get on it before he decides to hang it up for good.


Of course!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

So April 27th there will be a posse riding the Whiterim from Mineral Bottom with a 2AM roll out time. If any of you want to join us shoot me a pm and I'll give you the details!










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tundra277 (Apr 21, 2010)

Updates? How's the business? How's the biking? How's the boating and #49?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^I'd also like to hear about those things. I was just thinking about this thread and your bike earlier when prompted to consider a dream quiver of bikes.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow wild world of making booze! I have been running around like crazy but here is a photo update of my world!

The white rim was great we had 15 riders and went counter clock wise from mineral bottom. It made for a great day getting the hardest part done in the first 35 miles and watching the sun rise from the little hill just past candelstick!



After breakfast at Murphy's it was a lovely cruise to the bottom of Shaffer but with the promise of a cold beer at the top the grunt was not to bad at all.



And the final 25 miles back to mineral bottom flew right by!



And at the distillery it is full on!











Ohh and did I mention the cat trip in early May with the fat bike? ohh-my! Now I need one of those in the quiver!





Cheers, 
P.T.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome stuff. One day the wife and I will make it down for a tasting.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I released my first whiskey for sale outside of the tasting room this week and I for one am really excited about it!



Heck I might even get a ride in, it is almost time to start training for the fourth of July ride!



Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I was riding Starvation creek Monday and almost ran into a black bear cub. I have talked to a handful of people that have also seen him, usually right around the talus section about halfway. If you are riding up there keep your eyes open and be noisy!

cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Or cogs perhaps? I'll have to do a limited edition!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


That's a great idea! :thumbsup:



ptwood said:


> ...a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best thousand words I've seen in awhile.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Getting #49 ready for the fourth ride!



Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

A few from the 4th ride...

The roll out


#58 the newest build






The man himself, still crushing it!


Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ptwood said:


> The man himself, still crushing it!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


No gloves, cycling cap, canti-brakes, new balance walking shoes....awesome. His cycling cap says it all.


----------



## onetime (Jan 21, 2004)

*#59*

Having a problem attaching a photo but here's a link to some pictures of #59 on Flickr:

Don McClung Cruiser #59 - a set on Flickr

- Frank


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Don McClung #59 by dyn45, on Flickr

Here you go. Looks great. You should post up more shots!


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome! #59 looks great! That shiney paint (PC) has me thinking that #51 deserves a trip back to Spectrum for a makeover. Please post more pictures when you've had a chance to get #59 nice and dirty.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

phsycle said:


> No gloves, cycling cap, canti-brakes, new balance walking shoes....awesome. His cycling cap says it all.


Don't forget the cotton t with lycra shorts.

Killa....

SPP


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

#59 looks beautiful!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## onetime (Jan 21, 2004)

ptwood said:


> #59 looks beautiful!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


 P.T.,
Thanks for this thread, I followed it from the start. Although I had heard of Don as far back as 2004 or so, it was your thread that made me want to know more. 
After a few conversations with Don it was an easy decision. He's such a great guy to talk to about bikes as well as things not bike related. It turned out that my size and the dimensions he asked for are very close to his own and the bike really is perfect. 
He's got this thing figured out.

al415, thanks for you contributions as well. Now there's at least two Don-bikes on the east coast.

- Frank


----------



## mojo2396 (Jan 6, 2004)

#59 brings a smile to my face.
I think I'll ride my Don bike tonight!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

onetime said:


> P.T.,
> Thanks for this thread, I followed it from the start.


Thanks Frank, you have to make the trip out to Colorado W #59 for a ride and a whiskey!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

More total self promotion sorry...

P.T. Wood on the art of distilling whiskey and gin | Infusion5 Web Television


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

ptwood said:


> More total self promotion sorry...
> 
> P.T. Wood on the art of distilling whiskey and gin | Infusion5 Web Television


Very cool -- that turned out nice!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

pt - I was expecting more pictures of the McClung!

Did you ever get that thing repainted?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ptwood said:


> More total self promotion sorry...


Acceptance of the apology will cost a snifter


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

phsycle said:


> pt - I was expecting more pictures of the McClung!
> 
> Did you ever get that thing repainted?


I haven't painted it I kinda like the battle scar.

Yesterday was a spectacular day to ride in Salida!







At the same time it is epic in the mountains!



And busy at the distillery

Whiskey Advocate on my hooch


New barrels


and our new label machine!


Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the pics. Hope you at least sprayed some clear coat over the bare metal...


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Would love to share a whiskey with my single brother and sister's! 


Cheers
P.T. 
p.s. another few feet in the hills and dry singltrack still in the valley!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

My new frame bag from Andrew at Bedrock Packs & Bags!


And my new riding buddy Pearl!


Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of riding going on around here! Plenty of rain is keeping it tacky and fast! My rear wheel wasn't holding air any more and was going through Stans like crazy so I took it to Subculture and had Jason take a look, well turns out that 6 years is about as long as the Open Pros are good for and they where paper thin. So #49 just got a rear end rebuild with a Mavic A719 rim. 


And now a few photos from the past few months...
Our Whiterim trip was by far the most epic, hours of pounding rain, cold wind, misery and pain also tight hard packed sand, wild flowers and great friends!





I also got out to ski Mtn Ouray.




At the distillery we shipped thousands of bottles of hooch to Italy!


And stacked a few barrels of whiskey!


There is some fresh single track at the top of cottonwood that is quite nice!


If you find yourself in Salida around August 20th I am in charge of the beer tent at the finish of the Queen stage of the US Pro challenge at Monarch Mountain and could really use a few volunteers! Beer, Fame and good times!

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

The legendary saga continues. As always, great pictures and looks like you're still living the dream.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Prompted by a comment I heard from Joe Polk about a new model of McClung coming out in the near future, I got to thinking and wondering.... how does one order a McClung these days? Do you go through Subculture, send Don a letter... if so, what address? Also, how long is the wait time these days? Last I'd heard it was a couple of years. I met Don at his place years ago and got a tour, even then I'd been a fan for years as 2-3 guys in K.C. had McClungs and I still believe they're one of the most beautiful bikes made. Thanks for any enlightenment anyone can shed.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

1 Speed said:


> Prompted by a comment I heard from Joe Polk about a new model of McClung coming out in the near future, I got to thinking and wondering.... how does one order a McClung these days? Do you go through Subculture, send Don a letter... if so, what address? Also, how long is the wait time these days? Last I'd heard it was a couple of years. I met Don at his place years ago and got a tour, even then I'd been a fan for years as 2-3 guys in K.C. had McClungs and I still believe they're one of the most beautiful bikes made. Thanks for any enlightenment anyone can shed.


Probably worth a call to him. I believe this is the contact info:

Backyard Bicycle Company, 
444 W Sackett Avenue
Salida, CO 81201
Phone: (719) 539-7146

I hope I am fortunately enough to get one one day.


----------



## onetime (Jan 21, 2004)

I called Don directly and all the follow up was by phone as well. 
- Frank


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

onetime said:


> I called Don directly and all the follow up was by phone as well.
> - Frank


Thanks for the info. guys.... the phone thing makes it difficult from Europe. Especially given the time difference. Hmmmm. Anyway, good to know and thanks again.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*My New (Old) McClung*

Hi PT-

What a fantastic thread (blog?) you are sustaining here, quite inspirational. Living in northern CA, I never thought I would see a McClung anytime soon, let alone have the opportunity to own and ride one. I was stoked to find #25 for sale recently.









After a few rides in the dirt, it is fair to say I am smitten. Best summed up by a paragraph from the 2004 Dirt Rag interview with Don:

_*Why do you curve your seat tubes?*

Curving the seat tube tucks the rear wheel under the rider and keeps the chainstays short. If you don't bend the seat tube on a 29, the shortest you can make the chainstays is 17 inches, and to get that you have to steepen up the seat tube angle to 73 degrees. I'm not a real fan of that high up in the air seating position. I've always liked to sit lower and further back. I keep my chainstays at 16 inches because the bike takes on a more instinctive kind of handling. It turns more on your center of gravity and you have much more traction, both climbing and braking._

Glad to see you are keeping this thread alive!

-Brian


----------



## onetime (Jan 21, 2004)

Brian,
Nice catch on #25. It only gets better...you steer it with your eyes.
-Frank


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw that one for sale and almost bought it. Glad it went to a good home.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Over a year since the last update, Ptwood!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Bump... I really miss seeing the McClung 'porn'. Any new ones to see?


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

1 Speed said:


> Bump... I really miss seeing the McClung 'porn'. Any new ones to see?


+1
I just went through this whole thread. One of the best ones on the whole site!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Does anyone know what Don's status is these days? I assume he's done building bikes. If not, I've love to know how to get ahold of him. Or, is someone else building his bikes now? Just thoughts/questions. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SAAZ (Dec 29, 2009)

I think he's been busy...

https://www.outsideonline.com/2337296/pt-wood-mayor-salida-colorado

As if it couldn't get better.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

As the new owner of Don #46, I put together a photo archive of Don's bikes on my Vintage MTB Workshop website. It's far from complete, especially regarding serial numbers, so if you see your bike there or one you recognize please help me fill in the information. And if you bike is not shown, let's get a photo up on the archive.

Don McClung 29er - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

#37 For sale in Vintage Bikes


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Tendon said:


> #37 For sale in Vintage Bikes


Did you already sell it?


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

2:01 said:


> Did you already sell it?


Unless it's been for sale (in Vintage bikes) since the beginning of the year.... it must already be sold. :-(


----------



## Wild Man Walt (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if Don is still building. I have a phone number, but no one answers and it goes to voice mail, except voice mail is defective and will not record. If anyone knows how to better get a hold of Don, I would appreciate if you got back to me.

Thank you.

WMW


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Wild Man Walt said:


> Does anyone know if Don is still building. I have a phone number, but no one answers and it goes to voice mail, except voice mail is defective and will not record. If anyone knows how to better get a hold of Don, I would appreciate if you got back to me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> WMW


I spoke to him last year. He's done. No longer building. Too bad.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

2:01 said:


> I spoke to him last year. He's done. No longer building. Too bad.


If there was ever a bike that I wish someone would take up the mantel, McClung is the one. Hell, if I lived anywhere close (not on the other side of the world) I'd be tempted to see if he'd teach me how he built them. Alas, that's not going to happen. A McClung will be the bike I always wished I had ordered but never did.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm just about to give #51 a refresh so I figured this thread could use an update, just in case anyone is still around. I know PT is busy Mayor'ing and Distilling in Salida; I hope he still gets out to ride. Here is my McClung, pre-refresh, trying to be a fatbike:


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Lovely! Looks like fun.

I will probably always watch this thread. As I said previously, it'll be the bike that I will always wish I'd have bought.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

1 Speed said:


> Lovely! Looks like fun.
> 
> I will probably always watch this thread. As I said previously, it'll be the bike that I will always wish I'd have bought.


yep, me too.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot of us are still subscribed here. And still riding the heck out of #25.

For years I was running a 27.2 seatpost which required a thin shim so the binder could cinch down properly and hold the post in place. Then it occurred to me that perhaps the frame required a 27.4 post? I found an old 27.4 Ti Syncros post which fit perfectly. And was sure glad to lose the shim which was a PITA to position correctly.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Please, more pictures.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I've found the 27.2 Eriksen is a major pain to get into the frame; whereas a Thomson slides right in without any issues. I've been toying with the idea of a 27.2 dropper as my Yeti spoiled me.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

al415 said:


> Yeah, I've found the 27.2 Eriksen is a major pain to get into the frame; whereas a Thomson slides right in without any issues. I've been toying with the idea of a 27.2 dropper as my Yeti spoiled me.
> 
> View attachment 1918197


I have/had a dropper on every MTB. But on a McClung, just seems wrong. Along with the hideousness that is a Thomson post.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

yeah they're hideous and will certainly spoil the aesthetics... but they're just so useful and would get my McClung back into rotation after a year on the sidelines due to a back injury.

In other news, I've attached a picture of a Jones I built up a couple of years ago... Because this thread can never have too many cool pictures. I built it with a 27.5+ in an attempt to replicate some of the nimbleness of my McClung with the benefit of gears and disc brakes. It was a fun setup.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

al415 said:


> yeah they're hideous and will certainly spoil the aesthetics... but they're just so useful and would get my McClung back into rotation after a year on the sidelines due to a back injury.
> 
> In other news, I've attached a picture of a Jones I built up a couple of years ago... Because this thread can never have too many cool pictures. I built it with a 27.5+ in an attempt to replicate some of the nimbleness of my McClung with the benefit of gears and disc brakes. It was a fun setup.
> 
> View attachment 1918204


There are so many nice seat posts you could use. Paul Tall&Handsome comes to mind. Nitto also makes some very nice looking post.

I had a Jones as well. Great bike, but just too heavy for me.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

2:01 said:


> There are so many nice seat posts you could use. Paul Tall&Handsome comes to mind. Nitto also makes some very nice looking post.
> 
> I had a Jones as well. Great bike, but just too heavy for me.


Obviously, I don't have a McClung but I run the Salsa Ti post on nearly all my bikes. Never once had an issue with it. Whether they still make them or not is a whole other issue. The Paul sounds like a good choice as well.


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

1 Speed said:


> Obviously, I don't have a McClung but I run the Salsa Ti post on nearly all my bikes. Never once had an issue with it. Whether they still make them or not is a whole other issue. The Paul sounds like a good choice as well.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah the Eriksen ti post I have in it looks the business and has never given me an issue. It’s just that using droppers on modern bikes has changed the way I like to ride. For me, it’s the single best mtb innovation of the past 20 years. If there was an inoffensive way of using a dropper on #51 I would do it.


----------

